# Highway Driving Practices



## DGS49

I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.

You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.

I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.

If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.

Other viewpoints?


----------



## MaryL

DGS49 said:


> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?


Mixed impression. Slow drivers meaning people that follow the speed limit?  VS  jerks that speed and tailgate to the next red light or risk lives and property  just to get ahead, they aren't really the bigger problem? I actually feel better with a dash camera NOW because people don't play fair and they don't follow the rules they agreed too when they  got that drivers license of theirs.


----------



## DGS49

I don't care how fast or slow any driver travels; I'm just suggesting that they should be considerate.  There are roads where my normal 70mph is slower than the major flow of traffic, and I stay in the right lane unless I am actively passing someone.  And if it's taking a long time to pass them and I'm holding up people behind me, I accelerate to get past the car I'm overtaking.  Is that asking too much?


----------



## oldsoul

DGS49 said:


> I don't care how fast or slow any driver travels; I'm just suggesting that they should be considerate.  There are roads where my normal 70mph is slower than the major flow of traffic, and I stay in the right lane unless I am actively passing someone.  And if it's taking a long time to pass them and I'm holding up people behind me, I accelerate to get past the car I'm overtaking.  Is that asking too much?


 Consider this, most, if not all, CMVs have governors on them to limit engine and/or vehicle speed. These are generally set between 60MPH and around 70MPH or so. So that trucker that is pissing you off by not exceeding 67MPH when passing someone going 65MPH, may not be able to go faster. Also, many OTR companies give bonuses for fuel economy, so they may just be trying to put more food on the table for their family. Yes, they could just slow down, or you could just learn a little patience. As for the regular passenger vehicles, I agree, though they have just as much right as you to leave their cruise on and let it do it's job. Point is, none of these people are trying to piss anyone off, they are just trying to get from point A to point B, just like you. So cut them some slack, and just be patient... None of this will matter in a week, you will have gotten to where you were going and moved on with your life.
Side bar:
My commute is roughly 23 miles. The speed limit is 65MPH. The difference in the time it takes going 65, versus 70 is about 90 seconds. So for the speed difference to have a five minute effect on your day, you would have to be going just under 77 miles. Just a little something to keep in mind the next time you get stuck behind someone going slower than you would like.


----------



## DGS49

So the point would be, just set the fucking cruise, stay in the passing lane and everyone else can just fuck off?  Works for me.

And for a lot of other people, too, based on what I'm  seeing on the road.


----------



## oldsoul

DGS49 said:


> So the point would be, just set the fucking cruise, stay in the passing lane and everyone else can just fuck off?  Works for me.
> 
> And for a lot of other people, too, based on what I'm  seeing on the road.


 That was not what I was saying at all. Nice try though.


----------



## my2¢

Almost all my driving is in urban areas and so on busy freeways if somebody is doing the speed limit it doesn't matter to me which lane they're in.  On an open road then yes, I make a practice of using the left lane only to pass.


----------



## DGS49

Have you ever heard the expression, "the passing lane"?

Are you aware that almost every state stipulates that, when driving on a multiple lane road, you must remain in the right hand lane unless you are passing or need to move left to get to your destination?  It's not just courtesy, it's the law.

On many, if not most highways, the normal flow of traffic exceeds the posted speed limit.  Thus, if you are traveling at the speed limit in the left ("passing") lane, you are obstructing traffic.


----------



## martybegan

DGS49 said:


> Have you ever heard the expression, "the passing lane"?
> 
> Are you aware that almost every state stipulates that, when driving on a multiple lane road, you must remain in the right hand lane unless you are passing or need to move left to get to your destination?  It's not just courtesy, it's the law.
> 
> On many, if not most highways, the normal flow of traffic exceeds the posted speed limit.  Thus, if you are traveling at the speed limit in the left ("passing") lane, you are obstructing traffic.



Most places give you 10 MPH, but I've seen the buffer as low as 5 MPH. 

That being said, yes, "regulators" going the speed limit in the left lane are annoying. Even If I am going the usual 5+ to 10+ buffer I always move back to the right lane when I can. Exceptions are for 1) passing and 2) when the left is empty and I see cars getting on at an entrance trying to merge. 

That being said, the most evil people are those who drive in the median in heavy traffic, or use exit lanes and then try to merge back in at the last second. Those people deserve their own layer in hell.


----------



## Wyatt earp

DGS49 said:


> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?




With 18 wheelers it depends, some places they have a slower speed limit and a lot of weight behind them to accelerate around a slower car or truck.

Then you have the mountains some trucks I think are geared differently? (Don't quote me never drove one) to climb them with ease




.


----------



## oldsoul

bear513 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 18 wheelers it depends, some places they have a slower speed limit and a lot of weight behind them to accelerate around a slower car or truck.
> 
> Then you have the mountains some trucks I think are geared differently? (Don't quote me never drove one) to climb them with ease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 As a CMV driver, I can tell you that you are correct. The mountain thing is a bit more complex than that, but you have the basics right.
A truck's ability to climb hills is dependant on several factors including:

Combined weight of truck, trailer, and load.
Gearing.
Torque of engine.
Rolling resistance of tires is a small factor.
And at high speeds, areodynamics can play a small part
Also, remember that on many steep or long grades a truck has to downshift BEFORE starting up (or down) to maintain the highest speed possible (or safest speed).


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Have you ever been at a store where somebody has their cart right in the middle of a narrow aisle, and is absolutely oblivious to the fact that others might also wish to get through as they are planted in place trying to decide between baked or quick fried to a crackly crunch?

Same people.


----------



## Ringel05

Dogmaphobe said:


> Have you ever been at a store where somebody has their cart right in the middle of a narrow aisle, and is absolutely oblivious to the fact that others might also wish to get through as they are planted in place trying to decide between baked or quick fried to a crackly crunch?
> 
> Same people.


It all comes back to distraction, most people walk, shop and drive distracted, when driving they're changing the radio station or CD, digging around in the glove box for some matches to light a cig, playing with themselves while thinking about sheep, talking or texting (phone), eating, putting on makeup, jawjacking with the passengers (not looking at the road) and simply just off in daydream never-never land.


----------



## DGS49

I grew up in a large family, and my father beat it into all of our heads that we must be constantly aware of how what we are doing affect people around us.  Whether it was talking loudly in church, blocking a doorway, parking in an inconvenient spot, or whatever, we constantly were aware of our surroundings and tried to avoid being a nuisance to others.

Driving is one of the most "public" things that any of us do, and being oblivious is not only inconsiderate, it can be dangerous.


----------



## shadow355

In a photo album I have, I have a some safety awards, driving 10,000 miles with no accidents - winter safety driving course.....and other certifications of training.

 I still use today.....some of the driving training that I received in the Military. I drove everything from a Chevy Truck to a Heavy Transport for M1 Tanks. Then I became a staff driver in Korea for a Full Bird Colonel, and part time for a General Officer ; and I have both their pictures.

 Back in the day, I was on top of my game.....and I did it very well. People from different ranks ; Sergeants....all the way to Lt.Col asking me for my opinion.....or to help them plan a task. Security survey, field exercises, and others.


             Shadow 355


----------



## gipper

DGS49 said:


> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?


Agree.

It is most inconsiderate to sit in the passing lane, holding up drivers behind you.  Michigan State Police have just started ticketing assholes who do this. 

*Left-lane drivers beware: State police want you to get over*


----------



## jwoodie

You don't see this type of inconsiderate/oblivious driving behavior in Europe.


----------



## DGS49

I agree about Europe.  Nobody blocks the passing lane, and if there is a momentary delay while someone is passing a slower vehicle, a quick flash of the left turn signal will get them out of your way.

Even in Italy, where I had a mental expectation of crazy drivers, the competence of the locals is exemplary - especially considering that they are contending with not only cars but a lot of motorcycles and motorscooters, all trying to get where they need to go with streets and boulevards that follow no grid or other logical pattern.

Nothing will wake you up more quickly than travelling in the passing lane on the Autostrada at 120, and having a guy in an Audi come up behind you and flash his high beams at you for going too slow.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

oldsoul said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how fast or slow any driver travels; I'm just suggesting that they should be considerate.  There are roads where my normal 70mph is slower than the major flow of traffic, and I stay in the right lane unless I am actively passing someone.  And if it's taking a long time to pass them and I'm holding up people behind me, I accelerate to get past the car I'm overtaking.  Is that asking too much?
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, most, if not all, CMVs have governors on them to limit engine and/or vehicle speed. These are generally set between 60MPH and around 70MPH or so. So that trucker that is pissing you off by not exceeding 67MPH when passing someone going 65MPH, may not be able to go faster. Also, many OTR companies give bonuses for fuel economy, so they may just be trying to put more food on the table for their family. Yes, they could just slow down, or you could just learn a little patience. As for the regular passenger vehicles, I agree, though they have just as much right as you to leave their cruise on and let it do it's job. Point is, none of these people are trying to piss anyone off, they are just trying to get from point A to point B, just like you. So cut them some slack, and just be patient... None of this will matter in a week, you will have gotten to where you were going and moved on with your life.
> Side bar:
> My commute is roughly 23 miles. The speed limit is 65MPH. The difference in the time it takes going 65, versus 70 is about 90 seconds. So for the speed difference to have a five minute effect on your day, you would have to be going just under 77 miles. Just a little something to keep in mind the next time you get stuck behind someone going slower than you would like.
Click to expand...


  Than they need to stay in the slow lane.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

DGS49 said:


> Have you ever heard the expression, "the passing lane"?
> 
> Are you aware that almost every state stipulates that, when driving on a multiple lane road, you must remain in the right hand lane unless you are passing or need to move left to get to your destination?  It's not just courtesy, it's the law.
> 
> On many, if not most highways, the normal flow of traffic exceeds the posted speed limit.  Thus, if you are traveling at the speed limit in the left ("passing") lane, you are obstructing traffic.



  I like the way they do it in Texas. If the freeway/highway isnt posted as 'Left lane for passing only" the left lane is considered the fast lane and slower traffic is expected to stay out of it.
    We call the situation you describe a mexican roadblock.
And we all know that people driving slow in the fast lane cause more accidents than than the people driving the average speed of the other vehicles in the fast lane whether it's the posted speed or not.


----------



## Granny

I think a lot of people have tunnel vision - they never check their mirrors, they're absolutely oblivious to anything or anyone around them ... they have the ONLY vehicle on the road and, by God, that road belongs to THEM!!  Then you have the ones who are laid way back in the driver's seat, doing maybe 90-95, weaving in and out of traffic ... I just automatically assume they're running drugs and need to get from "here" to "there" in record time.

I'm a lot less afraid of truckers than I am of people in cars - rather travel with truckers anytime.  I have a general knowledge of what they're likely to do, whereas with someone in a car there's no telling what the hell they're likely to do. I try to be courteous to truckers - flash my lights to let them know they have safely cleared my vehicle and have room to get in front of me ... sometimes they flash me a "thank you" ... sometimes not. I think dispatchers figure it's six hours from "here" to "there" and they give truckers six hours to get there ... never mind they might be snarled up or stopped in traffic for three of those six hours. I don't know.  Those things are bigger and heavier than I am ... therefore I try to be as little problem as possible.


----------



## mamooth

I have cruise control in my car. I honestly don't know how to use it. I don't see the point of it. It might have some use on an empty freeway, but I'm never on an empty freeway, so I need to be constantly adjusting speed a bit, to be safe and to allow traffic to flow around me.


----------



## Granny

I also have cruise control, but never use it because it makes me feel like I don't have complete control of my vehicle.  And as for the "driverless cars" ... I'd be just like the YouTube thing I saw of some guy who put his poor grandma behind the wheel and she was about to have a heart attack!! LOL!


----------



## oldsoul

HereWeGoAgain said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how fast or slow any driver travels; I'm just suggesting that they should be considerate.  There are roads where my normal 70mph is slower than the major flow of traffic, and I stay in the right lane unless I am actively passing someone.  And if it's taking a long time to pass them and I'm holding up people behind me, I accelerate to get past the car I'm overtaking.  Is that asking too much?
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, most, if not all, CMVs have governors on them to limit engine and/or vehicle speed. These are generally set between 60MPH and around 70MPH or so. So that trucker that is pissing you off by not exceeding 67MPH when passing someone going 65MPH, may not be able to go faster. Also, many OTR companies give bonuses for fuel economy, so they may just be trying to put more food on the table for their family. Yes, they could just slow down, or you could just learn a little patience. As for the regular passenger vehicles, I agree, though they have just as much right as you to leave their cruise on and let it do it's job. Point is, none of these people are trying to piss anyone off, they are just trying to get from point A to point B, just like you. So cut them some slack, and just be patient... None of this will matter in a week, you will have gotten to where you were going and moved on with your life.
> Side bar:
> My commute is roughly 23 miles. The speed limit is 65MPH. The difference in the time it takes going 65, versus 70 is about 90 seconds. So for the speed difference to have a five minute effect on your day, you would have to be going just under 77 miles. Just a little something to keep in mind the next time you get stuck behind someone going slower than you would like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than they need to stay in the slow lane.
Click to expand...

 Remember that the next time your local store is out of something you want.


----------



## oldsoul

Granny said:


> I think a lot of people have tunnel vision - they never check their mirrors, they're absolutely oblivious to anything or anyone around them ... they have the ONLY vehicle on the road and, by God, that road belongs to THEM!!  Then you have the ones who are laid way back in the driver's seat, doing maybe 90-95, weaving in and out of traffic ... I just automatically assume they're running drugs and need to get from "here" to "there" in record time.
> 
> I'm a lot less afraid of truckers than I am of people in cars - rather travel with truckers anytime.  I have a general knowledge of what they're likely to do, whereas with someone in a car there's no telling what the hell they're likely to do. I try to be courteous to truckers - flash my lights to let them know they have safely cleared my vehicle and have room to get in front of me ... sometimes they flash me a "thank you" ... sometimes not. I think dispatchers figure it's six hours from "here" to "there" and they give truckers six hours to get there ... never mind they might be snarled up or stopped in traffic for three of those six hours. I don't know.  Those things are bigger and heavier than I am ... therefore I try to be as little problem as possible.


 I think I speak for most of the Heavy Truck Drivers out there when I say, "Thank you, we do appreciate it." Far too many people seem to think that we are just another obstacle in their way. In reality, we are just trying to do our jobs. The only difference is, our "office" is mobile and can weigh in over 10X that of a pick-up.
Just remember, the next time you attempt to "bully" a truck driver (as he/she laughs hysterically at your arrogance), they won't feel much when they run you over. The truck will likely drive away, you will likely go to the emergency room, if you're lucky, if not, the morgue.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

oldsoul said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how fast or slow any driver travels; I'm just suggesting that they should be considerate.  There are roads where my normal 70mph is slower than the major flow of traffic, and I stay in the right lane unless I am actively passing someone.  And if it's taking a long time to pass them and I'm holding up people behind me, I accelerate to get past the car I'm overtaking.  Is that asking too much?
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, most, if not all, CMVs have governors on them to limit engine and/or vehicle speed. These are generally set between 60MPH and around 70MPH or so. So that trucker that is pissing you off by not exceeding 67MPH when passing someone going 65MPH, may not be able to go faster. Also, many OTR companies give bonuses for fuel economy, so they may just be trying to put more food on the table for their family. Yes, they could just slow down, or you could just learn a little patience. As for the regular passenger vehicles, I agree, though they have just as much right as you to leave their cruise on and let it do it's job. Point is, none of these people are trying to piss anyone off, they are just trying to get from point A to point B, just like you. So cut them some slack, and just be patient... None of this will matter in a week, you will have gotten to where you were going and moved on with your life.
> Side bar:
> My commute is roughly 23 miles. The speed limit is 65MPH. The difference in the time it takes going 65, versus 70 is about 90 seconds. So for the speed difference to have a five minute effect on your day, you would have to be going just under 77 miles. Just a little something to keep in mind the next time you get stuck behind someone going slower than you would like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than they need to stay in the slow lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember that the next time your local store is out of something you want.
Click to expand...


  Never have that problem.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

oldsoul said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people have tunnel vision - they never check their mirrors, they're absolutely oblivious to anything or anyone around them ... they have the ONLY vehicle on the road and, by God, that road belongs to THEM!!  Then you have the ones who are laid way back in the driver's seat, doing maybe 90-95, weaving in and out of traffic ... I just automatically assume they're running drugs and need to get from "here" to "there" in record time.
> 
> I'm a lot less afraid of truckers than I am of people in cars - rather travel with truckers anytime.  I have a general knowledge of what they're likely to do, whereas with someone in a car there's no telling what the hell they're likely to do. I try to be courteous to truckers - flash my lights to let them know they have safely cleared my vehicle and have room to get in front of me ... sometimes they flash me a "thank you" ... sometimes not. I think dispatchers figure it's six hours from "here" to "there" and they give truckers six hours to get there ... never mind they might be snarled up or stopped in traffic for three of those six hours. I don't know.  Those things are bigger and heavier than I am ... therefore I try to be as little problem as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I speak for most of the Heavy Truck Drivers out there when I say, "Thank you, we do appreciate it." Far too many people seem to think that we are just another obstacle in their way. In reality, we are just trying to do our jobs. The only difference is, our "office" is mobile and can weigh in over 10X that of a pick-up.
> Just remember, the next time you attempt to "bully" a truck driver (as he/she laughs hysterically at your arrogance), they won't feel much when they run you over. The truck will likely drive away, you will likely go to the emergency room, if you're lucky, if not, the morgue.
Click to expand...


  I like what they do on hwy 290 in Houston.
No 18 wheelers allowed in the left lane.


----------



## Granny

Well ... let's hope that doesn't happen. People need to realize there is not one single thing they can get that hasn't been delivered someplace by a trucker so they could get it.


----------



## oldsoul

HereWeGoAgain said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how fast or slow any driver travels; I'm just suggesting that they should be considerate.  There are roads where my normal 70mph is slower than the major flow of traffic, and I stay in the right lane unless I am actively passing someone.  And if it's taking a long time to pass them and I'm holding up people behind me, I accelerate to get past the car I'm overtaking.  Is that asking too much?
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, most, if not all, CMVs have governors on them to limit engine and/or vehicle speed. These are generally set between 60MPH and around 70MPH or so. So that trucker that is pissing you off by not exceeding 67MPH when passing someone going 65MPH, may not be able to go faster. Also, many OTR companies give bonuses for fuel economy, so they may just be trying to put more food on the table for their family. Yes, they could just slow down, or you could just learn a little patience. As for the regular passenger vehicles, I agree, though they have just as much right as you to leave their cruise on and let it do it's job. Point is, none of these people are trying to piss anyone off, they are just trying to get from point A to point B, just like you. So cut them some slack, and just be patient... None of this will matter in a week, you will have gotten to where you were going and moved on with your life.
> Side bar:
> My commute is roughly 23 miles. The speed limit is 65MPH. The difference in the time it takes going 65, versus 70 is about 90 seconds. So for the speed difference to have a five minute effect on your day, you would have to be going just under 77 miles. Just a little something to keep in mind the next time you get stuck behind someone going slower than you would like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than they need to stay in the slow lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember that the next time your local store is out of something you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never have that problem.
Click to expand...

 You must be the luckest SOB in the world then.

Or a liar.


----------



## oldsoul

HereWeGoAgain said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people have tunnel vision - they never check their mirrors, they're absolutely oblivious to anything or anyone around them ... they have the ONLY vehicle on the road and, by God, that road belongs to THEM!!  Then you have the ones who are laid way back in the driver's seat, doing maybe 90-95, weaving in and out of traffic ... I just automatically assume they're running drugs and need to get from "here" to "there" in record time.
> 
> I'm a lot less afraid of truckers than I am of people in cars - rather travel with truckers anytime.  I have a general knowledge of what they're likely to do, whereas with someone in a car there's no telling what the hell they're likely to do. I try to be courteous to truckers - flash my lights to let them know they have safely cleared my vehicle and have room to get in front of me ... sometimes they flash me a "thank you" ... sometimes not. I think dispatchers figure it's six hours from "here" to "there" and they give truckers six hours to get there ... never mind they might be snarled up or stopped in traffic for three of those six hours. I don't know.  Those things are bigger and heavier than I am ... therefore I try to be as little problem as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I speak for most of the Heavy Truck Drivers out there when I say, "Thank you, we do appreciate it." Far too many people seem to think that we are just another obstacle in their way. In reality, we are just trying to do our jobs. The only difference is, our "office" is mobile and can weigh in over 10X that of a pick-up.
> Just remember, the next time you attempt to "bully" a truck driver (as he/she laughs hysterically at your arrogance), they won't feel much when they run you over. The truck will likely drive away, you will likely go to the emergency room, if you're lucky, if not, the morgue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like what they do on hwy 290 in Houston.
> No 18 wheelers allowed in the left lane.
Click to expand...

 Not familiar with that road, but I am familiar with the concept. Do you understand why they do that, or do you just not think that far through things?


----------



## Granny

oldsoul said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people have tunnel vision - they never check their mirrors, they're absolutely oblivious to anything or anyone around them ... they have the ONLY vehicle on the road and, by God, that road belongs to THEM!!  Then you have the ones who are laid way back in the driver's seat, doing maybe 90-95, weaving in and out of traffic ... I just automatically assume they're running drugs and need to get from "here" to "there" in record time.
> 
> I'm a lot less afraid of truckers than I am of people in cars - rather travel with truckers anytime.  I have a general knowledge of what they're likely to do, whereas with someone in a car there's no telling what the hell they're likely to do. I try to be courteous to truckers - flash my lights to let them know they have safely cleared my vehicle and have room to get in front of me ... sometimes they flash me a "thank you" ... sometimes not. I think dispatchers figure it's six hours from "here" to "there" and they give truckers six hours to get there ... never mind they might be snarled up or stopped in traffic for three of those six hours. I don't know.  Those things are bigger and heavier than I am ... therefore I try to be as little problem as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I speak for most of the Heavy Truck Drivers out there when I say, "Thank you, we do appreciate it." Far too many people seem to think that we are just another obstacle in their way. In reality, we are just trying to do our jobs. The only difference is, our "office" is mobile and can weigh in over 10X that of a pick-up.
> Just remember, the next time you attempt to "bully" a truck driver (as he/she laughs hysterically at your arrogance), they won't feel much when they run you over. The truck will likely drive away, you will likely go to the emergency room, if you're lucky, if not, the morgue.
Click to expand...


I was married to a so-called trucker at one time...and he should NEVER have been allowed to get behind the wheel of a semi. Took a road trip out to Oklahoma with him one time - I had never been out to that part of the country and had plenty of vacation time.  It's a whole different view of the road from that cab ... and there were times on that trip when, I'm telling you, I was so rattled I hopped back and forth between the seat and the bunk.  Whew!!! On the trip back, I think it was the weight station at the Memphis end of TN that he finally got his ass nailed ... four days behind on his logs, didn't have this and that - it was a HELL of a fine.  I can assure you he had one red hot mama to deal with all the way back to Ashland, VA.  Man, I gave him hell - and never rode with him again.  He's been off the road for years now and that's a good thing.  But I did learn a few safety lessons out of the ordeal.  But I also have a cousin who was a trucker - over a million accident-free miles and all kinds of safety awards.  His career ended when he backed into a dock in Minnesota one winter and as he stepped out of his cab, he slipped on ice that hadn't been cleaned off and tore his back all to pieces.  He managed to get his truck back to NC but was never able to get back on the road after that.


----------



## oldsoul

Granny said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people have tunnel vision - they never check their mirrors, they're absolutely oblivious to anything or anyone around them ... they have the ONLY vehicle on the road and, by God, that road belongs to THEM!!  Then you have the ones who are laid way back in the driver's seat, doing maybe 90-95, weaving in and out of traffic ... I just automatically assume they're running drugs and need to get from "here" to "there" in record time.
> 
> I'm a lot less afraid of truckers than I am of people in cars - rather travel with truckers anytime.  I have a general knowledge of what they're likely to do, whereas with someone in a car there's no telling what the hell they're likely to do. I try to be courteous to truckers - flash my lights to let them know they have safely cleared my vehicle and have room to get in front of me ... sometimes they flash me a "thank you" ... sometimes not. I think dispatchers figure it's six hours from "here" to "there" and they give truckers six hours to get there ... never mind they might be snarled up or stopped in traffic for three of those six hours. I don't know.  Those things are bigger and heavier than I am ... therefore I try to be as little problem as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I speak for most of the Heavy Truck Drivers out there when I say, "Thank you, we do appreciate it." Far too many people seem to think that we are just another obstacle in their way. In reality, we are just trying to do our jobs. The only difference is, our "office" is mobile and can weigh in over 10X that of a pick-up.
> Just remember, the next time you attempt to "bully" a truck driver (as he/she laughs hysterically at your arrogance), they won't feel much when they run you over. The truck will likely drive away, you will likely go to the emergency room, if you're lucky, if not, the morgue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was married to a so-called trucker at one time...and he should NEVER have been allowed to get behind the wheel of a semi. Took a road trip out to Oklahoma with him one time - I had never been out to that part of the country and had plenty of vacation time.  It's a whole different view of the road from that cab ... and there were times on that trip when, I'm telling you, I was so rattled I hopped back and forth between the seat and the bunk.  Whew!!! On the trip back, I think it was the weight station at the Memphis end of TN that he finally got his ass nailed ... four days behind on his logs, didn't have this and that - it was a HELL of a fine.  I can assure you he had one red hot mama to deal with all the way back to Ashland, VA.  Man, I gave him hell - and never rode with him again.  He's been off the road for years now and that's a good thing.  But I did learn a few safety lessons out of the ordeal.  But I also have a cousin who was a trucker - over a million accident-free miles and all kinds of safety awards.  His career ended when he backed into a dock in Minnesota one winter and as he stepped out of his cab, he slipped on ice that hadn't been cleaned off and tore his back all to pieces.  He managed to get his truck back to NC but was never able to get back on the road after that.
Click to expand...

 Good to hear that your ex got nailed. Sorry you had to be part of it though. Sucks about your cousin, hazards of life up hear in snow country. You can never be too careful around ice...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

oldsoul said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how fast or slow any driver travels; I'm just suggesting that they should be considerate.  There are roads where my normal 70mph is slower than the major flow of traffic, and I stay in the right lane unless I am actively passing someone.  And if it's taking a long time to pass them and I'm holding up people behind me, I accelerate to get past the car I'm overtaking.  Is that asking too much?
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, most, if not all, CMVs have governors on them to limit engine and/or vehicle speed. These are generally set between 60MPH and around 70MPH or so. So that trucker that is pissing you off by not exceeding 67MPH when passing someone going 65MPH, may not be able to go faster. Also, many OTR companies give bonuses for fuel economy, so they may just be trying to put more food on the table for their family. Yes, they could just slow down, or you could just learn a little patience. As for the regular passenger vehicles, I agree, though they have just as much right as you to leave their cruise on and let it do it's job. Point is, none of these people are trying to piss anyone off, they are just trying to get from point A to point B, just like you. So cut them some slack, and just be patient... None of this will matter in a week, you will have gotten to where you were going and moved on with your life.
> Side bar:
> My commute is roughly 23 miles. The speed limit is 65MPH. The difference in the time it takes going 65, versus 70 is about 90 seconds. So for the speed difference to have a five minute effect on your day, you would have to be going just under 77 miles. Just a little something to keep in mind the next time you get stuck behind someone going slower than you would like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than they need to stay in the slow lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember that the next time your local store is out of something you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be the luckest SOB in the world then.
> 
> Or a liar.
Click to expand...


    Well first of all it would be impossible to prove I didnt receive a package or it wasnt in stock because a trucker decided not to block the fast lane.
  And second this isnt the 70's when truckers had somewhat of a cult following.
    In fact to pretend they are hero's of some sort is kind of ridiculous.
Do I appreciate the job they do? Sure,but no more so than the guy who fixes my A/C in August.
   And the A/C guy didnt get drunk and kill 3 people and injure a child driving intoxicated while hauling a load of lumber like happened last week here in Texas.

    Get off your high horse.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

oldsoul said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people have tunnel vision - they never check their mirrors, they're absolutely oblivious to anything or anyone around them ... they have the ONLY vehicle on the road and, by God, that road belongs to THEM!!  Then you have the ones who are laid way back in the driver's seat, doing maybe 90-95, weaving in and out of traffic ... I just automatically assume they're running drugs and need to get from "here" to "there" in record time.
> 
> I'm a lot less afraid of truckers than I am of people in cars - rather travel with truckers anytime.  I have a general knowledge of what they're likely to do, whereas with someone in a car there's no telling what the hell they're likely to do. I try to be courteous to truckers - flash my lights to let them know they have safely cleared my vehicle and have room to get in front of me ... sometimes they flash me a "thank you" ... sometimes not. I think dispatchers figure it's six hours from "here" to "there" and they give truckers six hours to get there ... never mind they might be snarled up or stopped in traffic for three of those six hours. I don't know.  Those things are bigger and heavier than I am ... therefore I try to be as little problem as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I speak for most of the Heavy Truck Drivers out there when I say, "Thank you, we do appreciate it." Far too many people seem to think that we are just another obstacle in their way. In reality, we are just trying to do our jobs. The only difference is, our "office" is mobile and can weigh in over 10X that of a pick-up.
> Just remember, the next time you attempt to "bully" a truck driver (as he/she laughs hysterically at your arrogance), they won't feel much when they run you over. The truck will likely drive away, you will likely go to the emergency room, if you're lucky, if not, the morgue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like what they do on hwy 290 in Houston.
> No 18 wheelers allowed in the left lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not familiar with that road, but I am familiar with the concept. Do you understand why they do that, or do you just not think that far through things?
Click to expand...


  Of course I know why they did it.
It's to ease congestion.


----------



## Crixus

DGS49 said:


> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?



I just have my girl child pop the sunroof and fire off a twenty round burst from the twin fitties. 

Kidding aside,  yeah it's pretty bad. Even worse at times in your neck of the woods. Could it be all the construction?


----------



## oldsoul

HereWeGoAgain said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, most, if not all, CMVs have governors on them to limit engine and/or vehicle speed. These are generally set between 60MPH and around 70MPH or so. So that trucker that is pissing you off by not exceeding 67MPH when passing someone going 65MPH, may not be able to go faster. Also, many OTR companies give bonuses for fuel economy, so they may just be trying to put more food on the table for their family. Yes, they could just slow down, or you could just learn a little patience. As for the regular passenger vehicles, I agree, though they have just as much right as you to leave their cruise on and let it do it's job. Point is, none of these people are trying to piss anyone off, they are just trying to get from point A to point B, just like you. So cut them some slack, and just be patient... None of this will matter in a week, you will have gotten to where you were going and moved on with your life.
> Side bar:
> My commute is roughly 23 miles. The speed limit is 65MPH. The difference in the time it takes going 65, versus 70 is about 90 seconds. So for the speed difference to have a five minute effect on your day, you would have to be going just under 77 miles. Just a little something to keep in mind the next time you get stuck behind someone going slower than you would like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than they need to stay in the slow lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember that the next time your local store is out of something you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be the luckest SOB in the world then.
> 
> Or a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well first of all it would be impossible to prove I didnt receive a package or it wasnt in stock because a trucker decided not to block the fast lane.
> And second this isnt the 70's when truckers had somewhat of a cult following.
> In fact to pretend they are hero's of some sort is kind of ridiculous.
> Do I appreciate the job they do? Sure,but no more so than the guy who fixes my A/C in August.
> And the A/C guy didnt get drunk and kill 3 people and injure a child driving intoxicated while hauling a load of lumber like happened last week here in Texas.
> 
> Get off your high horse.
Click to expand...

 As a "trucker, I am on no "high horse", I am simply explaining to you how things work, and defending my fellow "truckers". Try being a little more thoughtful in your life, you would be suprised at how far it will go.


----------



## oldsoul

HereWeGoAgain said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people have tunnel vision - they never check their mirrors, they're absolutely oblivious to anything or anyone around them ... they have the ONLY vehicle on the road and, by God, that road belongs to THEM!!  Then you have the ones who are laid way back in the driver's seat, doing maybe 90-95, weaving in and out of traffic ... I just automatically assume they're running drugs and need to get from "here" to "there" in record time.
> 
> I'm a lot less afraid of truckers than I am of people in cars - rather travel with truckers anytime.  I have a general knowledge of what they're likely to do, whereas with someone in a car there's no telling what the hell they're likely to do. I try to be courteous to truckers - flash my lights to let them know they have safely cleared my vehicle and have room to get in front of me ... sometimes they flash me a "thank you" ... sometimes not. I think dispatchers figure it's six hours from "here" to "there" and they give truckers six hours to get there ... never mind they might be snarled up or stopped in traffic for three of those six hours. I don't know.  Those things are bigger and heavier than I am ... therefore I try to be as little problem as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I speak for most of the Heavy Truck Drivers out there when I say, "Thank you, we do appreciate it." Far too many people seem to think that we are just another obstacle in their way. In reality, we are just trying to do our jobs. The only difference is, our "office" is mobile and can weigh in over 10X that of a pick-up.
> Just remember, the next time you attempt to "bully" a truck driver (as he/she laughs hysterically at your arrogance), they won't feel much when they run you over. The truck will likely drive away, you will likely go to the emergency room, if you're lucky, if not, the morgue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like what they do on hwy 290 in Houston.
> No 18 wheelers allowed in the left lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not familiar with that road, but I am familiar with the concept. Do you understand why they do that, or do you just not think that far through things?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I know why they did it.
> It's to ease congestion.
Click to expand...

 That's part of it, do you know the rest? I'll give you a hint, The DOT's primary objective is safety on the roadway.


----------



## oldsoul

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And the A/C guy didnt get drunk and kill 3 people and injure a child driving intoxicated while hauling a load of lumber like happened last week here in Texas.


 So, your pissed off at ALL truckers because one person was irresponsible? How quaint.


----------



## Crixus

oldsoul said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Than they need to stay in the slow lane.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that the next time your local store is out of something you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be the luckest SOB in the world then.
> 
> Or a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well first of all it would be impossible to prove I didnt receive a package or it wasnt in stock because a trucker decided not to block the fast lane.
> And second this isnt the 70's when truckers had somewhat of a cult following.
> In fact to pretend they are hero's of some sort is kind of ridiculous.
> Do I appreciate the job they do? Sure,but no more so than the guy who fixes my A/C in August.
> And the A/C guy didnt get drunk and kill 3 people and injure a child driving intoxicated while hauling a load of lumber like happened last week here in Texas.
> 
> Get off your high horse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a "trucker, I am on no "high horse", I am simply explaining to you how things work, and defending my fellow "truckers". Try being a little more thoughtful in your life, you would be suprised at how far it will go.
Click to expand...


Not a "trucker" but I can back up the thing about company trucks being governed at about 60 to 65 mph. That is how it was for Steven's transport anyway. It was said they had the slowest trucks in the fleet. PAM was another company I worked for,  but I can't remember what their truck were set at. I know it you get up to max speed and set the Cruz control then hit the "ecc"  button you can get an extra mile or two Mph. Personally owned tractors trucks are not typically governed as far as I know. I figure that's why you see them hauling ass down the highway.


----------



## rightwinger

DGS49 said:


> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?


I agree...they drive me nuts

Go for miles blocking two lanes. If you are going to,pass...pass


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

oldsoul said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Than they need to stay in the slow lane.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that the next time your local store is out of something you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be the luckest SOB in the world then.
> 
> Or a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well first of all it would be impossible to prove I didnt receive a package or it wasnt in stock because a trucker decided not to block the fast lane.
> And second this isnt the 70's when truckers had somewhat of a cult following.
> In fact to pretend they are hero's of some sort is kind of ridiculous.
> Do I appreciate the job they do? Sure,but no more so than the guy who fixes my A/C in August.
> And the A/C guy didnt get drunk and kill 3 people and injure a child driving intoxicated while hauling a load of lumber like happened last week here in Texas.
> 
> Get off your high horse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a "trucker, I am on no "high horse", I am simply explaining to you how things work, and defending my fellow "truckers". Try being a little more thoughtful in your life, you would be suprised at how far it will go.
Click to expand...


  And there are truckers out there that dont desrve your support,and thats a fact.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

oldsoul said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people have tunnel vision - they never check their mirrors, they're absolutely oblivious to anything or anyone around them ... they have the ONLY vehicle on the road and, by God, that road belongs to THEM!!  Then you have the ones who are laid way back in the driver's seat, doing maybe 90-95, weaving in and out of traffic ... I just automatically assume they're running drugs and need to get from "here" to "there" in record time.
> 
> I'm a lot less afraid of truckers than I am of people in cars - rather travel with truckers anytime.  I have a general knowledge of what they're likely to do, whereas with someone in a car there's no telling what the hell they're likely to do. I try to be courteous to truckers - flash my lights to let them know they have safely cleared my vehicle and have room to get in front of me ... sometimes they flash me a "thank you" ... sometimes not. I think dispatchers figure it's six hours from "here" to "there" and they give truckers six hours to get there ... never mind they might be snarled up or stopped in traffic for three of those six hours. I don't know.  Those things are bigger and heavier than I am ... therefore I try to be as little problem as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I speak for most of the Heavy Truck Drivers out there when I say, "Thank you, we do appreciate it." Far too many people seem to think that we are just another obstacle in their way. In reality, we are just trying to do our jobs. The only difference is, our "office" is mobile and can weigh in over 10X that of a pick-up.
> Just remember, the next time you attempt to "bully" a truck driver (as he/she laughs hysterically at your arrogance), they won't feel much when they run you over. The truck will likely drive away, you will likely go to the emergency room, if you're lucky, if not, the morgue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like what they do on hwy 290 in Houston.
> No 18 wheelers allowed in the left lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not familiar with that road, but I am familiar with the concept. Do you understand why they do that, or do you just not think that far through things?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I know why they did it.
> It's to ease congestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's part of it, do you know the rest? I'll give you a hint, The DOT's primary objective is safety on the roadway.
Click to expand...


   It reduces variants in speed caused crashes no


oldsoul said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the A/C guy didnt get drunk and kill 3 people and injure a child driving intoxicated while hauling a load of lumber like happened last week here in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> So, your pissed off at ALL truckers because one person was irresponsible? How quaint.
Click to expand...


  Who said I was pissed of at all of em?


----------



## there4eyeM

jwoodie said:


> You don't see this type of inconsiderate/oblivious driving behavior in Europe.



It is difficult to believe you have driven in Europe.


----------



## MaryL

DGS49 said:


> I don't care how fast or slow any driver travels; I'm just suggesting that they should be considerate.  There are roads where my normal 70mph is slower than the major flow of traffic, and I stay in the right lane unless I am actively passing someone.  And if it's taking a long time to pass them and I'm holding up people behind me, I accelerate to get past the car I'm overtaking.  Is that asking too much?


The major flow of traffic? If the speed limit is 55, and the "flow" is doing 65...? Realistically, I will stay in the far right lane unless passing. Following all the rules, INCLUDING the speed limit,  is an obligation we all have. But, I have seen people deliberately  camp in the  passing lane for miles doing 5 MPH under the speed limit as if they are some kind of speed vigilante, or they are just totally out of touch.


----------



## Granny

MaryL said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how fast or slow any driver travels; I'm just suggesting that they should be considerate.  There are roads where my normal 70mph is slower than the major flow of traffic, and I stay in the right lane unless I am actively passing someone.  And if it's taking a long time to pass them and I'm holding up people behind me, I accelerate to get past the car I'm overtaking.  Is that asking too much?
> 
> 
> 
> The major flow of traffic? If the speed limit is 55, and the "flow" is doing 65...? Realistically, I will stay in the far right lane unless passing. Following all the rules, INCLUDING the speed limit,  is an obligation we all have. But, I have seen people deliberately  camp in the  passing lane for miles doing 5 MPH under the speed limit as if they are some kind of speed vigilante, or they are just totally out of touch.
Click to expand...


Could be a little bit of both ... however, in some states they're also breaking the law.  There are "Slower Traffic Keep Right" signs posted in many places and not just on Interstates.  Where I am, people are just nuts - they just go down the road drilled in on the car in front of them and pay no attention whatsoever to speed limit signs.  And the thing that really makes me crazy is that they don't know how to make left hand turns - they whiz by making left hand arcs - just local driving habits.  I learned real quickly to stop my car WELL behind white lines and stop signs in an attempt to keep the front end of my car from being torn off.


----------



## oldsoul

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It reduces variants in speed caused crashes no


 Still missing the real reason.
When some numbnuts causes a crash, the safest place to be is in the right lane, that way you've got somewhere to go when the jerk-off behind you doesn't see your brake lights because he/she is texting/eating/adjusting their seat/bitching at the kids/being generally distracted.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

oldsoul said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It reduces variants in speed caused crashes no
> 
> 
> 
> Still missing the real reason.
> When some numbnuts causes a crash, the safest place to be is in the right lane, that way you've got somewhere to go when the jerk-off behind you doesn't see your brake lights because he/she is texting/eating/adjusting their seat/bitching at the kids/being generally distracted.
Click to expand...


  According to TDT they did it for congestion,and that it keeps down accidents due to speed changes in the flow of traffic.


----------



## oldsoul

HereWeGoAgain said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It reduces variants in speed caused crashes no
> 
> 
> 
> Still missing the real reason.
> When some numbnuts causes a crash, the safest place to be is in the right lane, that way you've got somewhere to go when the jerk-off behind you doesn't see your brake lights because he/she is texting/eating/adjusting their seat/bitching at the kids/being generally distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to TDT they did it for congestion,and that it keeps down accidents due to speed changes in the flow of traffic.
Click to expand...

If one digs a little deeper than the surface, one would realize that their statement is quite in line with mine. If one dug beneath the surface...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

oldsoul said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It reduces variants in speed caused crashes no
> 
> 
> 
> Still missing the real reason.
> When some numbnuts causes a crash, the safest place to be is in the right lane, that way you've got somewhere to go when the jerk-off behind you doesn't see your brake lights because he/she is texting/eating/adjusting their seat/bitching at the kids/being generally distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to TDT they did it for congestion,and that it keeps down accidents due to speed changes in the flow of traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If one digs a little deeper than the surface, one would realize that their statement is quite in line with mine. If one dug beneath the surface...
Click to expand...


  Than why did you try and correct me?


----------



## oldsoul

DGS49 said:


> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?


 Not sure if anyone has mentioned this already, but it bears repeating if it has.
I would add to that:

Excessive speed (more than 5MPH over the speed limit)
Distracted driving (texting is somewhere around 4X more dangerous than drunk driving)
Tailgating
Cutting people off- thus forcing them into a tailgate situation, if only temporarily
I find these things to not only be dis-courteous, but also very dangerous.


----------



## oldsoul

HereWeGoAgain said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It reduces variants in speed caused crashes no
> 
> 
> 
> Still missing the real reason.
> When some numbnuts causes a crash, the safest place to be is in the right lane, that way you've got somewhere to go when the jerk-off behind you doesn't see your brake lights because he/she is texting/eating/adjusting their seat/bitching at the kids/being generally distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to TDT they did it for congestion,and that it keeps down accidents due to speed changes in the flow of traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If one digs a little deeper than the surface, one would realize that their statement is quite in line with mine. If one dug beneath the surface...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than why did you try and correct me?
Click to expand...

 Not correcting you, giving you the WHOLE truth, and reasoning behind the regulation.


----------



## westwall

DGS49 said:


> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?









It depends on where you are.  Ohio in general seems to have the largest number of poor drivers in my experience.  Montana the best.


----------



## westwall

oldsoul said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this already, but it bears repeating if it has.
> I would add to that:
> 
> Excessive speed (more than 5MPH over the speed limit)
> Distracted driving (texting is somewhere around 4X more dangerous than drunk driving)
> Tailgating
> Cutting people off- thus forcing them into a tailgate situation, if only temporarily
> I find these things to not only be dis-courteous, but also very dangerous.
Click to expand...









I disagree on the speeding thing.  I regularly drive 10 to 15 mph over the posted limit.  Of course I am a very good driver and i don't do that in residential or other congested areas, only out on the open roads.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

westwall said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on where you are.  Ohio in general seems to have the largest number of poor drivers in my experience.  Montana the best.
Click to expand...


  Try driving my neighborhood!!!
I have never in my life seen such inept drivers than soccer moms.
    It's insane,there are accidents in 35 mph zones here constantly and invariably it's two women involved driving Beamers,Mercedes,Escalades or one of the other upper end vehicles.
    It's like these peoples sense of entitlement translates to the rules of the road and you should just get the hell out of their way.


----------



## westwall

HereWeGoAgain said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on where you are.  Ohio in general seems to have the largest number of poor drivers in my experience.  Montana the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try driving my neighborhood!!!
> I have never in my life seen such inept drivers than soccer moms.
> It's insane,there are accidents in 35 mph zones here constantly and invariably it's two women involved driving Beamers,Mercedes,Escalades or one of the other upper end vehicles.
> It's like these peoples sense of entitlement translates to the rules of the road and you should just get the hell out of their way.
Click to expand...








The only time I see lots of problems are when it snows and the SUV drivers zoom up from California.  They seem to think that because they are in a big vehicle they are exempt from the Laws of Physics.  They aren't!


----------



## oldsoul

westwall said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this already, but it bears repeating if it has.
> I would add to that:
> 
> Excessive speed (more than 5MPH over the speed limit)
> Distracted driving (texting is somewhere around 4X more dangerous than drunk driving)
> Tailgating
> Cutting people off- thus forcing them into a tailgate situation, if only temporarily
> I find these things to not only be dis-courteous, but also very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree on the speeding thing.  I regularly drive 10 to 15 mph over the posted limit.  Of course I am a very good driver and i don't do that in residential or other congested areas, only out on the open roads.
Click to expand...

 Everyone is a "very good driver", if you ask them. The posted speed limit is there for a reason, it's not just a suggestion. Did you know:
"Speeding is one of the most prevalent factors contributing to traffic crashes. The
economic cost to society of speeding-related crashes is estimated by NHTSA to be
$40.4 billion per year. In 2007, speeding was a contributing factor in 31 percent of all
fatal crashes, and 13,040 lives were lost in speeding-related crashes.
The total economic cost of crashes was estimated at $230.6 billion in 2000. Motor
vehicle crashes cost society an estimated $7,300 per second. In 2000, the cost of
speeding-related crashes was estimated to be $40.4 billion — $76,865 per minute or
$1,281 per second." NHTSA
http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/810998.pdf
Is your time really worth THAT much?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

oldsoul said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this already, but it bears repeating if it has.
> I would add to that:
> 
> Excessive speed (more than 5MPH over the speed limit)
> Distracted driving (texting is somewhere around 4X more dangerous than drunk driving)
> Tailgating
> Cutting people off- thus forcing them into a tailgate situation, if only temporarily
> I find these things to not only be dis-courteous, but also very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree on the speeding thing.  I regularly drive 10 to 15 mph over the posted limit.  Of course I am a very good driver and i don't do that in residential or other congested areas, only out on the open roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is a "very good driver", if you ask them. The posted speed limit is there for a reason, it's not just a suggestion. Did you know:
> "Speeding is one of the most prevalent factors contributing to traffic crashes. The
> economic cost to society of speeding-related crashes is estimated by NHTSA to be
> $40.4 billion per year. In 2007, speeding was a contributing factor in 31 percent of all
> fatal crashes, and 13,040 lives were lost in speeding-related crashes.
> The total economic cost of crashes was estimated at $230.6 billion in 2000. Motor
> vehicle crashes cost society an estimated $7,300 per second. In 2000, the cost of
> speeding-related crashes was estimated to be $40.4 billion — $76,865 per minute or
> $1,281 per second." NHTSA
> http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/810998.pdf
> Is your time really worth THAT much?
Click to expand...


  But driving slower than the flow of traffic causes more accidents.
Driving Slow in the Left Lane is Dumb and Illegal


----------



## oldsoul

HereWeGoAgain said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this already, but it bears repeating if it has.
> I would add to that:
> 
> Excessive speed (more than 5MPH over the speed limit)
> Distracted driving (texting is somewhere around 4X more dangerous than drunk driving)
> Tailgating
> Cutting people off- thus forcing them into a tailgate situation, if only temporarily
> I find these things to not only be dis-courteous, but also very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree on the speeding thing.  I regularly drive 10 to 15 mph over the posted limit.  Of course I am a very good driver and i don't do that in residential or other congested areas, only out on the open roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is a "very good driver", if you ask them. The posted speed limit is there for a reason, it's not just a suggestion. Did you know:
> "Speeding is one of the most prevalent factors contributing to traffic crashes. The
> economic cost to society of speeding-related crashes is estimated by NHTSA to be
> $40.4 billion per year. In 2007, speeding was a contributing factor in 31 percent of all
> fatal crashes, and 13,040 lives were lost in speeding-related crashes.
> The total economic cost of crashes was estimated at $230.6 billion in 2000. Motor
> vehicle crashes cost society an estimated $7,300 per second. In 2000, the cost of
> speeding-related crashes was estimated to be $40.4 billion — $76,865 per minute or
> $1,281 per second." NHTSA
> http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/810998.pdf
> Is your time really worth THAT much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But driving slower than the flow of traffic causes more accidents.
> Driving Slow in the Left Lane is Dumb and Illegal
Click to expand...

That may be true, but the consequences of those accidents are lessened with lower speed. If you want to go 10-15 over the speed limit, fine, just know I won't. I don't really care if I impeed the flow or not, I will not break the law.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

oldsoul said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this already, but it bears repeating if it has.
> I would add to that:
> 
> Excessive speed (more than 5MPH over the speed limit)
> Distracted driving (texting is somewhere around 4X more dangerous than drunk driving)
> Tailgating
> Cutting people off- thus forcing them into a tailgate situation, if only temporarily
> I find these things to not only be dis-courteous, but also very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree on the speeding thing.  I regularly drive 10 to 15 mph over the posted limit.  Of course I am a very good driver and i don't do that in residential or other congested areas, only out on the open roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is a "very good driver", if you ask them. The posted speed limit is there for a reason, it's not just a suggestion. Did you know:
> "Speeding is one of the most prevalent factors contributing to traffic crashes. The
> economic cost to society of speeding-related crashes is estimated by NHTSA to be
> $40.4 billion per year. In 2007, speeding was a contributing factor in 31 percent of all
> fatal crashes, and 13,040 lives were lost in speeding-related crashes.
> The total economic cost of crashes was estimated at $230.6 billion in 2000. Motor
> vehicle crashes cost society an estimated $7,300 per second. In 2000, the cost of
> speeding-related crashes was estimated to be $40.4 billion — $76,865 per minute or
> $1,281 per second." NHTSA
> http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/810998.pdf
> Is your time really worth THAT much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But driving slower than the flow of traffic causes more accidents.
> Driving Slow in the Left Lane is Dumb and Illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be true, but the consequences of those accidents are lessened with lower speed. If you want to go 10-15 over the speed limit, fine, just know I won't. I don't really care if I impeed the flow or not, I will not break the law.
Click to expand...


  Impeding traffic is against the law.
Georgia just passed this law and other states are expected to follow suite.
Hundreds of drivers ticketed under new "Slow Poke Law"


----------



## westwall

oldsoul said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this already, but it bears repeating if it has.
> I would add to that:
> 
> Excessive speed (more than 5MPH over the speed limit)
> Distracted driving (texting is somewhere around 4X more dangerous than drunk driving)
> Tailgating
> Cutting people off- thus forcing them into a tailgate situation, if only temporarily
> I find these things to not only be dis-courteous, but also very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree on the speeding thing.  I regularly drive 10 to 15 mph over the posted limit.  Of course I am a very good driver and i don't do that in residential or other congested areas, only out on the open roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is a "very good driver", if you ask them. The posted speed limit is there for a reason, it's not just a suggestion. Did you know:
> "Speeding is one of the most prevalent factors contributing to traffic crashes. The
> economic cost to society of speeding-related crashes is estimated by NHTSA to be
> $40.4 billion per year. In 2007, speeding was a contributing factor in 31 percent of all
> fatal crashes, and 13,040 lives were lost in speeding-related crashes.
> The total economic cost of crashes was estimated at $230.6 billion in 2000. Motor
> vehicle crashes cost society an estimated $7,300 per second. In 2000, the cost of
> speeding-related crashes was estimated to be $40.4 billion — $76,865 per minute or
> $1,281 per second." NHTSA
> http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/810998.pdf
> Is your time really worth THAT much?
Click to expand...







I have attended multiple racing schools, used to race when I was a younger man,  and I still own and drive a 200 mph+ race car.  I KNOW how, and more importantly when, to drive safely at very high speed.  I'm also a pilot so I have no problem living at a high rate of speed.  More importantly still, I know how to deal with, and avoid those who don't.  The only accident I have ever been in was on a dark stretch of road when a car, driven by an illegal alien, lost a wheel which crossed over the center divider and slammed into the front of my vehicle.  I spotted it at the last instant, but was able to ensure a center of my vehicle hit which prevented a rollover.  

You would have probably not seen it, and would have suffered accordingly.


----------



## westwall

oldsoul said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this already, but it bears repeating if it has.
> I would add to that:
> 
> Excessive speed (more than 5MPH over the speed limit)
> Distracted driving (texting is somewhere around 4X more dangerous than drunk driving)
> Tailgating
> Cutting people off- thus forcing them into a tailgate situation, if only temporarily
> I find these things to not only be dis-courteous, but also very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree on the speeding thing.  I regularly drive 10 to 15 mph over the posted limit.  Of course I am a very good driver and i don't do that in residential or other congested areas, only out on the open roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is a "very good driver", if you ask them. The posted speed limit is there for a reason, it's not just a suggestion. Did you know:
> "Speeding is one of the most prevalent factors contributing to traffic crashes. The
> economic cost to society of speeding-related crashes is estimated by NHTSA to be
> $40.4 billion per year. In 2007, speeding was a contributing factor in 31 percent of all
> fatal crashes, and 13,040 lives were lost in speeding-related crashes.
> The total economic cost of crashes was estimated at $230.6 billion in 2000. Motor
> vehicle crashes cost society an estimated $7,300 per second. In 2000, the cost of
> speeding-related crashes was estimated to be $40.4 billion — $76,865 per minute or
> $1,281 per second." NHTSA
> http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/810998.pdf
> Is your time really worth THAT much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But driving slower than the flow of traffic causes more accidents.
> Driving Slow in the Left Lane is Dumb and Illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be true, but the consequences of those accidents are lessened with lower speed. If you want to go 10-15 over the speed limit, fine, just know I won't. I don't really care if I impeed the flow or not, I will not break the law.
Click to expand...









That can be true in most, but not all instances.


----------



## oldsoul

HereWeGoAgain said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this already, but it bears repeating if it has.
> I would add to that:
> 
> Excessive speed (more than 5MPH over the speed limit)
> Distracted driving (texting is somewhere around 4X more dangerous than drunk driving)
> Tailgating
> Cutting people off- thus forcing them into a tailgate situation, if only temporarily
> I find these things to not only be dis-courteous, but also very dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree on the speeding thing.  I regularly drive 10 to 15 mph over the posted limit.  Of course I am a very good driver and i don't do that in residential or other congested areas, only out on the open roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is a "very good driver", if you ask them. The posted speed limit is there for a reason, it's not just a suggestion. Did you know:
> "Speeding is one of the most prevalent factors contributing to traffic crashes. The
> economic cost to society of speeding-related crashes is estimated by NHTSA to be
> $40.4 billion per year. In 2007, speeding was a contributing factor in 31 percent of all
> fatal crashes, and 13,040 lives were lost in speeding-related crashes.
> The total economic cost of crashes was estimated at $230.6 billion in 2000. Motor
> vehicle crashes cost society an estimated $7,300 per second. In 2000, the cost of
> speeding-related crashes was estimated to be $40.4 billion — $76,865 per minute or
> $1,281 per second." NHTSA
> http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/810998.pdf
> Is your time really worth THAT much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But driving slower than the flow of traffic causes more accidents.
> Driving Slow in the Left Lane is Dumb and Illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be true, but the consequences of those accidents are lessened with lower speed. If you want to go 10-15 over the speed limit, fine, just know I won't. I don't really care if I impeed the flow or not, I will not break the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impeding traffic is against the law.
> Georgia just passed this law and other states are expected to follow suite.
> Hundreds of drivers ticketed under new "Slow Poke Law"
Click to expand...

 If obeying the speed limit is "impeeding traffic", then I'll take take my chances in court.


----------



## oldsoul

westwall said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this already, but it bears repeating if it has.
> I would add to that:
> 
> Excessive speed (more than 5MPH over the speed limit)
> Distracted driving (texting is somewhere around 4X more dangerous than drunk driving)
> Tailgating
> Cutting people off- thus forcing them into a tailgate situation, if only temporarily
> I find these things to not only be dis-courteous, but also very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree on the speeding thing.  I regularly drive 10 to 15 mph over the posted limit.  Of course I am a very good driver and i don't do that in residential or other congested areas, only out on the open roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is a "very good driver", if you ask them. The posted speed limit is there for a reason, it's not just a suggestion. Did you know:
> "Speeding is one of the most prevalent factors contributing to traffic crashes. The
> economic cost to society of speeding-related crashes is estimated by NHTSA to be
> $40.4 billion per year. In 2007, speeding was a contributing factor in 31 percent of all
> fatal crashes, and 13,040 lives were lost in speeding-related crashes.
> The total economic cost of crashes was estimated at $230.6 billion in 2000. Motor
> vehicle crashes cost society an estimated $7,300 per second. In 2000, the cost of
> speeding-related crashes was estimated to be $40.4 billion — $76,865 per minute or
> $1,281 per second." NHTSA
> http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/810998.pdf
> Is your time really worth THAT much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have attended multiple racing schools, used to race when I was a younger man,  and I still own and drive a 200 mph+ race car.  I KNOW how, and more importantly when, to drive safely at very high speed.  I'm also a pilot so I have no problem living at a high rate of speed.  More importantly still, I know how to deal with, and avoid those who don't.  The only accident I have ever been in was on a dark stretch of road when a car, driven by an illegal alien, lost a wheel which crossed over the center divider and slammed into the front of my vehicle.  I spotted it at the last instant, but was able to ensure a center of my vehicle hit which prevented a rollover.
> 
> You would have probably not seen it, and would have suffered accordingly.
Click to expand...

 You, of all people, should know then that racing at high speeds is very different than driving at high speeds on a public road. Shame on you for not practicing due caution, you should know better.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

oldsoul said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree on the speeding thing.  I regularly drive 10 to 15 mph over the posted limit.  Of course I am a very good driver and i don't do that in residential or other congested areas, only out on the open roads.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is a "very good driver", if you ask them. The posted speed limit is there for a reason, it's not just a suggestion. Did you know:
> "Speeding is one of the most prevalent factors contributing to traffic crashes. The
> economic cost to society of speeding-related crashes is estimated by NHTSA to be
> $40.4 billion per year. In 2007, speeding was a contributing factor in 31 percent of all
> fatal crashes, and 13,040 lives were lost in speeding-related crashes.
> The total economic cost of crashes was estimated at $230.6 billion in 2000. Motor
> vehicle crashes cost society an estimated $7,300 per second. In 2000, the cost of
> speeding-related crashes was estimated to be $40.4 billion — $76,865 per minute or
> $1,281 per second." NHTSA
> http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/810998.pdf
> Is your time really worth THAT much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But driving slower than the flow of traffic causes more accidents.
> Driving Slow in the Left Lane is Dumb and Illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be true, but the consequences of those accidents are lessened with lower speed. If you want to go 10-15 over the speed limit, fine, just know I won't. I don't really care if I impeed the flow or not, I will not break the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impeding traffic is against the law.
> Georgia just passed this law and other states are expected to follow suite.
> Hundreds of drivers ticketed under new "Slow Poke Law"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If obeying the speed limit is "impeeding traffic", then I'll take take my chances in court.
Click to expand...


   And you'll lose.


----------



## westwall

oldsoul said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this already, but it bears repeating if it has.
> I would add to that:
> 
> Excessive speed (more than 5MPH over the speed limit)
> Distracted driving (texting is somewhere around 4X more dangerous than drunk driving)
> Tailgating
> Cutting people off- thus forcing them into a tailgate situation, if only temporarily
> I find these things to not only be dis-courteous, but also very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree on the speeding thing.  I regularly drive 10 to 15 mph over the posted limit.  Of course I am a very good driver and i don't do that in residential or other congested areas, only out on the open roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is a "very good driver", if you ask them. The posted speed limit is there for a reason, it's not just a suggestion. Did you know:
> "Speeding is one of the most prevalent factors contributing to traffic crashes. The
> economic cost to society of speeding-related crashes is estimated by NHTSA to be
> $40.4 billion per year. In 2007, speeding was a contributing factor in 31 percent of all
> fatal crashes, and 13,040 lives were lost in speeding-related crashes.
> The total economic cost of crashes was estimated at $230.6 billion in 2000. Motor
> vehicle crashes cost society an estimated $7,300 per second. In 2000, the cost of
> speeding-related crashes was estimated to be $40.4 billion — $76,865 per minute or
> $1,281 per second." NHTSA
> http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/810998.pdf
> Is your time really worth THAT much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have attended multiple racing schools, used to race when I was a younger man,  and I still own and drive a 200 mph+ race car.  I KNOW how, and more importantly when, to drive safely at very high speed.  I'm also a pilot so I have no problem living at a high rate of speed.  More importantly still, I know how to deal with, and avoid those who don't.  The only accident I have ever been in was on a dark stretch of road when a car, driven by an illegal alien, lost a wheel which crossed over the center divider and slammed into the front of my vehicle.  I spotted it at the last instant, but was able to ensure a center of my vehicle hit which prevented a rollover.
> 
> You would have probably not seen it, and would have suffered accordingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, of all people, should know then that racing at high speeds is very different than driving at high speeds on a public road. Shame on you for not practicing due caution, you should know better.
Click to expand...








I do know.  And, I am well aware of when it is safe to speed as well.  Most of the time this is the type of road I am driving on.  Care to point out the traffic I supposedly have to deal with?  And, for the record this is what this road usually looks like.  It's not called the "Loneliest Highway" for nothing!  So, in this case, no the drive is very similar to that I have on a racetrack.  Except it's straight!


----------



## oldsoul

westwall said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this already, but it bears repeating if it has.
> I would add to that:
> 
> Excessive speed (more than 5MPH over the speed limit)
> Distracted driving (texting is somewhere around 4X more dangerous than drunk driving)
> Tailgating
> Cutting people off- thus forcing them into a tailgate situation, if only temporarily
> I find these things to not only be dis-courteous, but also very dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree on the speeding thing.  I regularly drive 10 to 15 mph over the posted limit.  Of course I am a very good driver and i don't do that in residential or other congested areas, only out on the open roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is a "very good driver", if you ask them. The posted speed limit is there for a reason, it's not just a suggestion. Did you know:
> "Speeding is one of the most prevalent factors contributing to traffic crashes. The
> economic cost to society of speeding-related crashes is estimated by NHTSA to be
> $40.4 billion per year. In 2007, speeding was a contributing factor in 31 percent of all
> fatal crashes, and 13,040 lives were lost in speeding-related crashes.
> The total economic cost of crashes was estimated at $230.6 billion in 2000. Motor
> vehicle crashes cost society an estimated $7,300 per second. In 2000, the cost of
> speeding-related crashes was estimated to be $40.4 billion — $76,865 per minute or
> $1,281 per second." NHTSA
> http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/810998.pdf
> Is your time really worth THAT much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have attended multiple racing schools, used to race when I was a younger man,  and I still own and drive a 200 mph+ race car.  I KNOW how, and more importantly when, to drive safely at very high speed.  I'm also a pilot so I have no problem living at a high rate of speed.  More importantly still, I know how to deal with, and avoid those who don't.  The only accident I have ever been in was on a dark stretch of road when a car, driven by an illegal alien, lost a wheel which crossed over the center divider and slammed into the front of my vehicle.  I spotted it at the last instant, but was able to ensure a center of my vehicle hit which prevented a rollover.
> 
> You would have probably not seen it, and would have suffered accordingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, of all people, should know then that racing at high speeds is very different than driving at high speeds on a public road. Shame on you for not practicing due caution, you should know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know.  And, I am well aware of when it is safe to speed as well.  Most of the time this is the type of road I am driving on.  Care to point out the traffic I supposedly have to deal with?  And, for the record this is what this road usually looks like.  It's not called the "Loneliest Highway" for nothing!  So, in this case, no the drive is very similar to that I have on a racetrack.  Except it's straight!
Click to expand...

 I used to live near there! Joshua trees HURT! LOL Love Nevada, hard to not speed, I know, but it's still the safe way to go. Next time maybe you should go 100, or faster, knock yourself out. I really don't care, just don't whine and cry when you wreck. Oh, wait, you wouldn't do that because you'd be dead.


----------



## oldsoul

HereWeGoAgain said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is a "very good driver", if you ask them. The posted speed limit is there for a reason, it's not just a suggestion. Did you know:
> "Speeding is one of the most prevalent factors contributing to traffic crashes. The
> economic cost to society of speeding-related crashes is estimated by NHTSA to be
> $40.4 billion per year. In 2007, speeding was a contributing factor in 31 percent of all
> fatal crashes, and 13,040 lives were lost in speeding-related crashes.
> The total economic cost of crashes was estimated at $230.6 billion in 2000. Motor
> vehicle crashes cost society an estimated $7,300 per second. In 2000, the cost of
> speeding-related crashes was estimated to be $40.4 billion — $76,865 per minute or
> $1,281 per second." NHTSA
> http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/810998.pdf
> Is your time really worth THAT much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But driving slower than the flow of traffic causes more accidents.
> Driving Slow in the Left Lane is Dumb and Illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be true, but the consequences of those accidents are lessened with lower speed. If you want to go 10-15 over the speed limit, fine, just know I won't. I don't really care if I impeed the flow or not, I will not break the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impeding traffic is against the law.
> Georgia just passed this law and other states are expected to follow suite.
> Hundreds of drivers ticketed under new "Slow Poke Law"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If obeying the speed limit is "impeeding traffic", then I'll take take my chances in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you'll lose.
Click to expand...

 Maybe, matbe not, but I'll live to drive another day...


----------



## westwall

oldsoul said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree on the speeding thing.  I regularly drive 10 to 15 mph over the posted limit.  Of course I am a very good driver and i don't do that in residential or other congested areas, only out on the open roads.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is a "very good driver", if you ask them. The posted speed limit is there for a reason, it's not just a suggestion. Did you know:
> "Speeding is one of the most prevalent factors contributing to traffic crashes. The
> economic cost to society of speeding-related crashes is estimated by NHTSA to be
> $40.4 billion per year. In 2007, speeding was a contributing factor in 31 percent of all
> fatal crashes, and 13,040 lives were lost in speeding-related crashes.
> The total economic cost of crashes was estimated at $230.6 billion in 2000. Motor
> vehicle crashes cost society an estimated $7,300 per second. In 2000, the cost of
> speeding-related crashes was estimated to be $40.4 billion — $76,865 per minute or
> $1,281 per second." NHTSA
> http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/810998.pdf
> Is your time really worth THAT much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have attended multiple racing schools, used to race when I was a younger man,  and I still own and drive a 200 mph+ race car.  I KNOW how, and more importantly when, to drive safely at very high speed.  I'm also a pilot so I have no problem living at a high rate of speed.  More importantly still, I know how to deal with, and avoid those who don't.  The only accident I have ever been in was on a dark stretch of road when a car, driven by an illegal alien, lost a wheel which crossed over the center divider and slammed into the front of my vehicle.  I spotted it at the last instant, but was able to ensure a center of my vehicle hit which prevented a rollover.
> 
> You would have probably not seen it, and would have suffered accordingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, of all people, should know then that racing at high speeds is very different than driving at high speeds on a public road. Shame on you for not practicing due caution, you should know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know.  And, I am well aware of when it is safe to speed as well.  Most of the time this is the type of road I am driving on.  Care to point out the traffic I supposedly have to deal with?  And, for the record this is what this road usually looks like.  It's not called the "Loneliest Highway" for nothing!  So, in this case, no the drive is very similar to that I have on a racetrack.  Except it's straight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to live near there! Joshua trees HURT! LOL Love Nevada, hard to not speed, I know, but it's still the safe way to go. Next time maybe you should go 100, or faster, knock yourself out. I really don't care, just don't whine and cry when you wreck. Oh, wait, you wouldn't do that because you'd be dead.
Click to expand...







I actually got a ticket for doing 125 on the stretch between Eureka and Austin a few years ago.  Of course it was written up as a "wasting energy" ticket so only cost me 100 bucks. And no, I won't crash either.  Because I know how to drive fast, have a great car, and keep it properly maintained.  You see, unlike you infants, I understand that to drive fast I have responsibilities to follow.  When I do my job my car works great.  When my car doesn't work great (for whatever reason) I don't drive it fast.....because it is not safe.  

Do you understand now?


----------



## westwall

oldsoul said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> But driving slower than the flow of traffic causes more accidents.
> Driving Slow in the Left Lane is Dumb and Illegal
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true, but the consequences of those accidents are lessened with lower speed. If you want to go 10-15 over the speed limit, fine, just know I won't. I don't really care if I impeed the flow or not, I will not break the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impeding traffic is against the law.
> Georgia just passed this law and other states are expected to follow suite.
> Hundreds of drivers ticketed under new "Slow Poke Law"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If obeying the speed limit is "impeeding traffic", then I'll take take my chances in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you'll lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, matbe not, but I'll live to drive another day...
Click to expand...








Maybe.  Slow drivers get killed all of the time.  It's not always the speed.  Sometimes it's how the crash evolves.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

oldsoul said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> But driving slower than the flow of traffic causes more accidents.
> Driving Slow in the Left Lane is Dumb and Illegal
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true, but the consequences of those accidents are lessened with lower speed. If you want to go 10-15 over the speed limit, fine, just know I won't. I don't really care if I impeed the flow or not, I will not break the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impeding traffic is against the law.
> Georgia just passed this law and other states are expected to follow suite.
> Hundreds of drivers ticketed under new "Slow Poke Law"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If obeying the speed limit is "impeeding traffic", then I'll take take my chances in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you'll lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, matbe not, but I'll live to drive another day...
Click to expand...


  What about the people you kill by driving to slow in the fast lane and causing accidents?
  Which of course is what the new law is aimed at stopping.


----------



## Desperado

oldsoul said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how fast or slow any driver travels; I'm just suggesting that they should be considerate.  There are roads where my normal 70mph is slower than the major flow of traffic, and I stay in the right lane unless I am actively passing someone.  And if it's taking a long time to pass them and I'm holding up people behind me, I accelerate to get past the car I'm overtaking.  Is that asking too much?
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, most, if not all, CMVs have governors on them to limit engine and/or vehicle speed. These are generally set between 60MPH and around 70MPH or so. So that trucker that is pissing you off by not exceeding 67MPH when passing someone going 65MPH, may not be able to go faster. Also, many OTR companies give bonuses for fuel economy, so they may just be trying to put more food on the table for their family. Yes, they could just slow down, or you could just learn a little patience. As for the regular passenger vehicles, I agree, though they have just as much right as you to leave their cruise on and let it do it's job. Point is, none of these people are trying to piss anyone off, they are just trying to get from point A to point B, just like you. So cut them some slack, and just be patient... None of this will matter in a week, you will have gotten to where you were going and moved on with your life.
> Side bar:
> My commute is roughly 23 miles. The speed limit is 65MPH. The difference in the time it takes going 65, versus 70 is about 90 seconds. So for the speed difference to have a five minute effect on your day, you would have to be going just under 77 miles. Just a little something to keep in mind the next time you get stuck behind someone going slower than you would like.
Click to expand...

If none of these people are trying to piss you off then they shouldn't be in the left hand lane.


----------



## westwall

HereWeGoAgain said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true, but the consequences of those accidents are lessened with lower speed. If you want to go 10-15 over the speed limit, fine, just know I won't. I don't really care if I impeed the flow or not, I will not break the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impeding traffic is against the law.
> Georgia just passed this law and other states are expected to follow suite.
> Hundreds of drivers ticketed under new "Slow Poke Law"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If obeying the speed limit is "impeeding traffic", then I'll take take my chances in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you'll lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, matbe not, but I'll live to drive another day...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the people you kill by driving to slow in the fast lane and causing accidents?
> Which of course is what the new law is aimed at stopping.
Click to expand...








Gatekeepers don't care about other people.  That's the problem.  They are selfish to an extreme.  I would love it if they passed that sort of law here.  Driving in Vegas is miserable because of these 'tards.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

westwall said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeding traffic is against the law.
> Georgia just passed this law and other states are expected to follow suite.
> Hundreds of drivers ticketed under new "Slow Poke Law"
> 
> 
> 
> If obeying the speed limit is "impeeding traffic", then I'll take take my chances in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you'll lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, matbe not, but I'll live to drive another day...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the people you kill by driving to slow in the fast lane and causing accidents?
> Which of course is what the new law is aimed at stopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatekeepers don't care about other people.  That's the problem.  They are selfish to an extreme.  I would love it if they passed that sort of law here.  Driving in Vegas is miserable because of these 'tards.
Click to expand...


  I love the signs in Texas...."Slower traffic keep right"


----------



## oldsoul

westwall said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is a "very good driver", if you ask them. The posted speed limit is there for a reason, it's not just a suggestion. Did you know:
> "Speeding is one of the most prevalent factors contributing to traffic crashes. The
> economic cost to society of speeding-related crashes is estimated by NHTSA to be
> $40.4 billion per year. In 2007, speeding was a contributing factor in 31 percent of all
> fatal crashes, and 13,040 lives were lost in speeding-related crashes.
> The total economic cost of crashes was estimated at $230.6 billion in 2000. Motor
> vehicle crashes cost society an estimated $7,300 per second. In 2000, the cost of
> speeding-related crashes was estimated to be $40.4 billion — $76,865 per minute or
> $1,281 per second." NHTSA
> http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/810998.pdf
> Is your time really worth THAT much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have attended multiple racing schools, used to race when I was a younger man,  and I still own and drive a 200 mph+ race car.  I KNOW how, and more importantly when, to drive safely at very high speed.  I'm also a pilot so I have no problem living at a high rate of speed.  More importantly still, I know how to deal with, and avoid those who don't.  The only accident I have ever been in was on a dark stretch of road when a car, driven by an illegal alien, lost a wheel which crossed over the center divider and slammed into the front of my vehicle.  I spotted it at the last instant, but was able to ensure a center of my vehicle hit which prevented a rollover.
> 
> You would have probably not seen it, and would have suffered accordingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, of all people, should know then that racing at high speeds is very different than driving at high speeds on a public road. Shame on you for not practicing due caution, you should know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know.  And, I am well aware of when it is safe to speed as well.  Most of the time this is the type of road I am driving on.  Care to point out the traffic I supposedly have to deal with?  And, for the record this is what this road usually looks like.  It's not called the "Loneliest Highway" for nothing!  So, in this case, no the drive is very similar to that I have on a racetrack.  Except it's straight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to live near there! Joshua trees HURT! LOL Love Nevada, hard to not speed, I know, but it's still the safe way to go. Next time maybe you should go 100, or faster, knock yourself out. I really don't care, just don't whine and cry when you wreck. Oh, wait, you wouldn't do that because you'd be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got a ticket for doing 125 on the stretch between Eureka and Austin a few years ago.  Of course it was written up as a "wasting energy" ticket so only cost me 100 bucks. And no, I won't crash either.  Because I know how to drive fast, have a great car, and keep it properly maintained.  You see, unlike you infants, I understand that to drive fast I have responsibilities to follow.  When I do my job my car works great.  When my car doesn't work great (for whatever reason) I don't drive it fast.....because it is not safe.
> 
> Do you understand now?
Click to expand...

 I understand you are an arrogant, fool. That is all you will ever be able to convince me of at this point. Apparently in your world you never get defective tires, metal never stresses to failure, and all potential hazards in the road are seen. In the real world, these simply are not true. If this makes me an "infant" then I happily accept the title.


----------



## oldsoul

westwall said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true, but the consequences of those accidents are lessened with lower speed. If you want to go 10-15 over the speed limit, fine, just know I won't. I don't really care if I impeed the flow or not, I will not break the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impeding traffic is against the law.
> Georgia just passed this law and other states are expected to follow suite.
> Hundreds of drivers ticketed under new "Slow Poke Law"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If obeying the speed limit is "impeeding traffic", then I'll take take my chances in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you'll lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, matbe not, but I'll live to drive another day...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.  Slow drivers get killed all of the time.  It's not always the speed.  Sometimes it's how the crash evolves.
Click to expand...

 True, but at lower speeds I have a much better chance of avoiding the crash, and when I am involved, a much better chance of survival.


----------



## oldsoul

HereWeGoAgain said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true, but the consequences of those accidents are lessened with lower speed. If you want to go 10-15 over the speed limit, fine, just know I won't. I don't really care if I impeed the flow or not, I will not break the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impeding traffic is against the law.
> Georgia just passed this law and other states are expected to follow suite.
> Hundreds of drivers ticketed under new "Slow Poke Law"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If obeying the speed limit is "impeeding traffic", then I'll take take my chances in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you'll lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, matbe not, but I'll live to drive another day...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the people you kill by driving to slow in the fast lane and causing accidents?
> Which of course is what the new law is aimed at stopping.
Click to expand...

 Show me one case where someone caused an accident by going too slow. And I don't want to hear about how it's the slow drivers fault when someone fails to realise they need to slow down until it is too late. That is not the slower drivers fault.


----------



## oldsoul

Desperado said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how fast or slow any driver travels; I'm just suggesting that they should be considerate.  There are roads where my normal 70mph is slower than the major flow of traffic, and I stay in the right lane unless I am actively passing someone.  And if it's taking a long time to pass them and I'm holding up people behind me, I accelerate to get past the car I'm overtaking.  Is that asking too much?
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, most, if not all, CMVs have governors on them to limit engine and/or vehicle speed. These are generally set between 60MPH and around 70MPH or so. So that trucker that is pissing you off by not exceeding 67MPH when passing someone going 65MPH, may not be able to go faster. Also, many OTR companies give bonuses for fuel economy, so they may just be trying to put more food on the table for their family. Yes, they could just slow down, or you could just learn a little patience. As for the regular passenger vehicles, I agree, though they have just as much right as you to leave their cruise on and let it do it's job. Point is, none of these people are trying to piss anyone off, they are just trying to get from point A to point B, just like you. So cut them some slack, and just be patient... None of this will matter in a week, you will have gotten to where you were going and moved on with your life.
> Side bar:
> My commute is roughly 23 miles. The speed limit is 65MPH. The difference in the time it takes going 65, versus 70 is about 90 seconds. So for the speed difference to have a five minute effect on your day, you would have to be going just under 77 miles. Just a little something to keep in mind the next time you get stuck behind someone going slower than you would like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If none of these people are trying to piss you off then they shouldn't be in the left hand lane.
Click to expand...

 Excuse me? If I drive slower than you in the left lane I am, automatically, trying to piss you off? In what alternate reality do you live? Gow up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

oldsoul said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeding traffic is against the law.
> Georgia just passed this law and other states are expected to follow suite.
> Hundreds of drivers ticketed under new "Slow Poke Law"
> 
> 
> 
> If obeying the speed limit is "impeeding traffic", then I'll take take my chances in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you'll lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, matbe not, but I'll live to drive another day...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the people you kill by driving to slow in the fast lane and causing accidents?
> Which of course is what the new law is aimed at stopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one case where someone caused an accident by going too slow. And I don't want to hear about how it's the slow drivers fault when someone fails to realise they need to slow down until it is too late. That is not the slower drivers fault.
Click to expand...


  So you're telling me they passed a law to keep slow drivers out of the fast lane for safety reasons,yet there havent been any crashes due to slow drivers in the fast lane?
     Are you really saying that?


----------



## oldsoul

HereWeGoAgain said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> If obeying the speed limit is "impeeding traffic", then I'll take take my chances in court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you'll lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, matbe not, but I'll live to drive another day...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the people you kill by driving to slow in the fast lane and causing accidents?
> Which of course is what the new law is aimed at stopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one case where someone caused an accident by going too slow. And I don't want to hear about how it's the slow drivers fault when someone fails to realise they need to slow down until it is too late. That is not the slower drivers fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're telling me they passed a law to keep slow drivers out of the fast lane for safety reasons,yet there havent been any crashes due to slow drivers in the fast lane?
> Are you really saying that?
Click to expand...

 Take a reading comprehention course, re-read my post, then ask any questions you may have. Good day.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

oldsoul said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you'll lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, matbe not, but I'll live to drive another day...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the people you kill by driving to slow in the fast lane and causing accidents?
> Which of course is what the new law is aimed at stopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one case where someone caused an accident by going too slow. And I don't want to hear about how it's the slow drivers fault when someone fails to realise they need to slow down until it is too late. That is not the slower drivers fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're telling me they passed a law to keep slow drivers out of the fast lane for safety reasons,yet there havent been any crashes due to slow drivers in the fast lane?
> Are you really saying that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a reading comprehention course, re-read my post, then ask any questions you may have. Good day.
Click to expand...


  Slow drivers in the fast lane cause accidents.
They wouldnt have passed a law to curtail the practice if they didnt.
  It's really that simple.


----------



## oldsoul

HereWeGoAgain said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, matbe not, but I'll live to drive another day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the people you kill by driving to slow in the fast lane and causing accidents?
> Which of course is what the new law is aimed at stopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one case where someone caused an accident by going too slow. And I don't want to hear about how it's the slow drivers fault when someone fails to realise they need to slow down until it is too late. That is not the slower drivers fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're telling me they passed a law to keep slow drivers out of the fast lane for safety reasons,yet there havent been any crashes due to slow drivers in the fast lane?
> Are you really saying that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a reading comprehention course, re-read my post, then ask any questions you may have. Good day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slow drivers in the fast lane cause accidents.
> They wouldnt have passed a law to curtail the practice if they didnt.
> It's really that simple.
Click to expand...

 Done with the reading comprehention course already? That was quick.


----------



## westwall

oldsoul said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have attended multiple racing schools, used to race when I was a younger man,  and I still own and drive a 200 mph+ race car.  I KNOW how, and more importantly when, to drive safely at very high speed.  I'm also a pilot so I have no problem living at a high rate of speed.  More importantly still, I know how to deal with, and avoid those who don't.  The only accident I have ever been in was on a dark stretch of road when a car, driven by an illegal alien, lost a wheel which crossed over the center divider and slammed into the front of my vehicle.  I spotted it at the last instant, but was able to ensure a center of my vehicle hit which prevented a rollover.
> 
> You would have probably not seen it, and would have suffered accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> You, of all people, should know then that racing at high speeds is very different than driving at high speeds on a public road. Shame on you for not practicing due caution, you should know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know.  And, I am well aware of when it is safe to speed as well.  Most of the time this is the type of road I am driving on.  Care to point out the traffic I supposedly have to deal with?  And, for the record this is what this road usually looks like.  It's not called the "Loneliest Highway" for nothing!  So, in this case, no the drive is very similar to that I have on a racetrack.  Except it's straight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to live near there! Joshua trees HURT! LOL Love Nevada, hard to not speed, I know, but it's still the safe way to go. Next time maybe you should go 100, or faster, knock yourself out. I really don't care, just don't whine and cry when you wreck. Oh, wait, you wouldn't do that because you'd be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got a ticket for doing 125 on the stretch between Eureka and Austin a few years ago.  Of course it was written up as a "wasting energy" ticket so only cost me 100 bucks. And no, I won't crash either.  Because I know how to drive fast, have a great car, and keep it properly maintained.  You see, unlike you infants, I understand that to drive fast I have responsibilities to follow.  When I do my job my car works great.  When my car doesn't work great (for whatever reason) I don't drive it fast.....because it is not safe.
> 
> Do you understand now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand you are an arrogant, fool. That is all you will ever be able to convince me of at this point. Apparently in your world you never get defective tires, metal never stresses to failure, and all potential hazards in the road are seen. In the real world, these simply are not true. If this makes me an "infant" then I happily accept the title.
Click to expand...








I change my tires every 2500 miles or less depending on wear.  That's 2,000 bucks every year, just on tires.  On this road yes, all hazards are seen.  Before I ever do a high speed run I first drive the route to check road conditions.  No, metal never stresses to failure unless you do something wrong.  Engines and drive train are a different matter, but the tub of the car is as solid now, as it was when it was first made over 50 years ago.  Actually stronger because I stiffened it about 25 years ago.

So yes, you are an infant.  You assume I am a moron who isn't aware of the world around me.  That is untrue and I pay a great deal of money every year to keep my car in tip top shape.  And then I like to drive it.  HARD!


----------



## oldsoul

westwall said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> You, of all people, should know then that racing at high speeds is very different than driving at high speeds on a public road. Shame on you for not practicing due caution, you should know better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know.  And, I am well aware of when it is safe to speed as well.  Most of the time this is the type of road I am driving on.  Care to point out the traffic I supposedly have to deal with?  And, for the record this is what this road usually looks like.  It's not called the "Loneliest Highway" for nothing!  So, in this case, no the drive is very similar to that I have on a racetrack.  Except it's straight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to live near there! Joshua trees HURT! LOL Love Nevada, hard to not speed, I know, but it's still the safe way to go. Next time maybe you should go 100, or faster, knock yourself out. I really don't care, just don't whine and cry when you wreck. Oh, wait, you wouldn't do that because you'd be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got a ticket for doing 125 on the stretch between Eureka and Austin a few years ago.  Of course it was written up as a "wasting energy" ticket so only cost me 100 bucks. And no, I won't crash either.  Because I know how to drive fast, have a great car, and keep it properly maintained.  You see, unlike you infants, I understand that to drive fast I have responsibilities to follow.  When I do my job my car works great.  When my car doesn't work great (for whatever reason) I don't drive it fast.....because it is not safe.
> 
> Do you understand now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand you are an arrogant, fool. That is all you will ever be able to convince me of at this point. Apparently in your world you never get defective tires, metal never stresses to failure, and all potential hazards in the road are seen. In the real world, these simply are not true. If this makes me an "infant" then I happily accept the title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I change my tires every 2500 miles or less depending on wear.  That's 2,000 bucks every year, just on tires.  On this road yes, all hazards are seen.  Before I ever do a high speed run I first drive the route to check road conditions.  No, metal never stresses to failure unless you do something wrong.  Engines and drive train are a different matter, but the tub of the car is as solid now, as it was when it was first made over 50 years ago.  Actually stronger because I stiffened it about 25 years ago.
> 
> So yes, you are an infant.  You assume I am a moron who isn't aware of the world around me.  That is untrue and I pay a great deal of money every year to keep my car in tip top shape.  And then I like to drive it.  HARD!
Click to expand...

 Really? You are going to continue the juvenile tactic of name calling, and have the nerve to call ME an infant. WOW. Just WOW. What more can I say.
And yes, if you are driving a pure race car on public highways, you are a moron. But that's just my opinion. Your local LEO and Judge may see things differently....


----------



## westwall

oldsoul said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do know.  And, I am well aware of when it is safe to speed as well.  Most of the time this is the type of road I am driving on.  Care to point out the traffic I supposedly have to deal with?  And, for the record this is what this road usually looks like.  It's not called the "Loneliest Highway" for nothing!  So, in this case, no the drive is very similar to that I have on a racetrack.  Except it's straight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to live near there! Joshua trees HURT! LOL Love Nevada, hard to not speed, I know, but it's still the safe way to go. Next time maybe you should go 100, or faster, knock yourself out. I really don't care, just don't whine and cry when you wreck. Oh, wait, you wouldn't do that because you'd be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got a ticket for doing 125 on the stretch between Eureka and Austin a few years ago.  Of course it was written up as a "wasting energy" ticket so only cost me 100 bucks. And no, I won't crash either.  Because I know how to drive fast, have a great car, and keep it properly maintained.  You see, unlike you infants, I understand that to drive fast I have responsibilities to follow.  When I do my job my car works great.  When my car doesn't work great (for whatever reason) I don't drive it fast.....because it is not safe.
> 
> Do you understand now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand you are an arrogant, fool. That is all you will ever be able to convince me of at this point. Apparently in your world you never get defective tires, metal never stresses to failure, and all potential hazards in the road are seen. In the real world, these simply are not true. If this makes me an "infant" then I happily accept the title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I change my tires every 2500 miles or less depending on wear.  That's 2,000 bucks every year, just on tires.  On this road yes, all hazards are seen.  Before I ever do a high speed run I first drive the route to check road conditions.  No, metal never stresses to failure unless you do something wrong.  Engines and drive train are a different matter, but the tub of the car is as solid now, as it was when it was first made over 50 years ago.  Actually stronger because I stiffened it about 25 years ago.
> 
> So yes, you are an infant.  You assume I am a moron who isn't aware of the world around me.  That is untrue and I pay a great deal of money every year to keep my car in tip top shape.  And then I like to drive it.  HARD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You are going to continue the juvenile tactic of name calling, and have the nerve to call ME an infant. WOW. Just WOW. What more can I say.
> And yes, if you are driving a pure race car on public highways, you are a moron. But that's just my opinion. Your local LEO and Judge may see things differently....
Click to expand...







This is Nevada dude.  We do things differently out here.  I regularly take LEO's on high speed runs when they ask.  No judges yet, but I took Sandoval when he was our AG on a run.   Here's a high speed run we do every year up to Virginia City.  Like I said, we do things in this State, that would give you conniptions in your home.  


Virginia City Hillclimb


----------



## oldsoul

westwall said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to live near there! Joshua trees HURT! LOL Love Nevada, hard to not speed, I know, but it's still the safe way to go. Next time maybe you should go 100, or faster, knock yourself out. I really don't care, just don't whine and cry when you wreck. Oh, wait, you wouldn't do that because you'd be dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got a ticket for doing 125 on the stretch between Eureka and Austin a few years ago.  Of course it was written up as a "wasting energy" ticket so only cost me 100 bucks. And no, I won't crash either.  Because I know how to drive fast, have a great car, and keep it properly maintained.  You see, unlike you infants, I understand that to drive fast I have responsibilities to follow.  When I do my job my car works great.  When my car doesn't work great (for whatever reason) I don't drive it fast.....because it is not safe.
> 
> Do you understand now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand you are an arrogant, fool. That is all you will ever be able to convince me of at this point. Apparently in your world you never get defective tires, metal never stresses to failure, and all potential hazards in the road are seen. In the real world, these simply are not true. If this makes me an "infant" then I happily accept the title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I change my tires every 2500 miles or less depending on wear.  That's 2,000 bucks every year, just on tires.  On this road yes, all hazards are seen.  Before I ever do a high speed run I first drive the route to check road conditions.  No, metal never stresses to failure unless you do something wrong.  Engines and drive train are a different matter, but the tub of the car is as solid now, as it was when it was first made over 50 years ago.  Actually stronger because I stiffened it about 25 years ago.
> 
> So yes, you are an infant.  You assume I am a moron who isn't aware of the world around me.  That is untrue and I pay a great deal of money every year to keep my car in tip top shape.  And then I like to drive it.  HARD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You are going to continue the juvenile tactic of name calling, and have the nerve to call ME an infant. WOW. Just WOW. What more can I say.
> And yes, if you are driving a pure race car on public highways, you are a moron. But that's just my opinion. Your local LEO and Judge may see things differently....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Nevada dude.  We do things differently out here.  I regularly take LEO's on high speed runs when they ask.  No judges yet, but I took Sandoval when he was our AG on a run.   Here's a high speed run we do every year up to Virginia City.  Like I said, we do things in this State, that would give you conniptions in your home.
> 
> 
> Virginia City Hillclimb
Click to expand...

 First off, apparently you missed the part where I said I lived in Northern Nevada, so guess what? I know just how much of your story is true and how much is not.
Second, apparently you also missed the point where this thread is about hiway driving practices, not sanctioned racing events. Do you understand that there is a difference?


----------



## westwall

oldsoul said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got a ticket for doing 125 on the stretch between Eureka and Austin a few years ago.  Of course it was written up as a "wasting energy" ticket so only cost me 100 bucks. And no, I won't crash either.  Because I know how to drive fast, have a great car, and keep it properly maintained.  You see, unlike you infants, I understand that to drive fast I have responsibilities to follow.  When I do my job my car works great.  When my car doesn't work great (for whatever reason) I don't drive it fast.....because it is not safe.
> 
> Do you understand now?
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you are an arrogant, fool. That is all you will ever be able to convince me of at this point. Apparently in your world you never get defective tires, metal never stresses to failure, and all potential hazards in the road are seen. In the real world, these simply are not true. If this makes me an "infant" then I happily accept the title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I change my tires every 2500 miles or less depending on wear.  That's 2,000 bucks every year, just on tires.  On this road yes, all hazards are seen.  Before I ever do a high speed run I first drive the route to check road conditions.  No, metal never stresses to failure unless you do something wrong.  Engines and drive train are a different matter, but the tub of the car is as solid now, as it was when it was first made over 50 years ago.  Actually stronger because I stiffened it about 25 years ago.
> 
> So yes, you are an infant.  You assume I am a moron who isn't aware of the world around me.  That is untrue and I pay a great deal of money every year to keep my car in tip top shape.  And then I like to drive it.  HARD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You are going to continue the juvenile tactic of name calling, and have the nerve to call ME an infant. WOW. Just WOW. What more can I say.
> And yes, if you are driving a pure race car on public highways, you are a moron. But that's just my opinion. Your local LEO and Judge may see things differently....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Nevada dude.  We do things differently out here.  I regularly take LEO's on high speed runs when they ask.  No judges yet, but I took Sandoval when he was our AG on a run.   Here's a high speed run we do every year up to Virginia City.  Like I said, we do things in this State, that would give you conniptions in your home.
> 
> 
> Virginia City Hillclimb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, apparently you missed the part where I said I lived in Northern Nevada, so guess what? I know just how much of your story is true and how much is not.
> Second, apparently you also missed the point where this thread is about hiway driving practices, not sanctioned racing events. Do you understand that there is a difference?
Click to expand...










You may live in NN (doubtful) but you're a Californian.  You stated that speeding is evil.  I said, no it isn't.  Most of the time it is completely safe to speed.  That is the beginning of the discussion.  You then took further.  I disagree.  Your extremist viewpoint on speeding is infantile.  ANY extremist viewpoint is infantile as it requires no thought to arrive at it.  Feel free to tell me what part of my story is not true.  I look forward to handing you your butt.


----------



## oldsoul

westwall said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you are an arrogant, fool. That is all you will ever be able to convince me of at this point. Apparently in your world you never get defective tires, metal never stresses to failure, and all potential hazards in the road are seen. In the real world, these simply are not true. If this makes me an "infant" then I happily accept the title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I change my tires every 2500 miles or less depending on wear.  That's 2,000 bucks every year, just on tires.  On this road yes, all hazards are seen.  Before I ever do a high speed run I first drive the route to check road conditions.  No, metal never stresses to failure unless you do something wrong.  Engines and drive train are a different matter, but the tub of the car is as solid now, as it was when it was first made over 50 years ago.  Actually stronger because I stiffened it about 25 years ago.
> 
> So yes, you are an infant.  You assume I am a moron who isn't aware of the world around me.  That is untrue and I pay a great deal of money every year to keep my car in tip top shape.  And then I like to drive it.  HARD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You are going to continue the juvenile tactic of name calling, and have the nerve to call ME an infant. WOW. Just WOW. What more can I say.
> And yes, if you are driving a pure race car on public highways, you are a moron. But that's just my opinion. Your local LEO and Judge may see things differently....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Nevada dude.  We do things differently out here.  I regularly take LEO's on high speed runs when they ask.  No judges yet, but I took Sandoval when he was our AG on a run.   Here's a high speed run we do every year up to Virginia City.  Like I said, we do things in this State, that would give you conniptions in your home.
> 
> 
> Virginia City Hillclimb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, apparently you missed the part where I said I lived in Northern Nevada, so guess what? I know just how much of your story is true and how much is not.
> Second, apparently you also missed the point where this thread is about hiway driving practices, not sanctioned racing events. Do you understand that there is a difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may live in NN (doubtful) but you're a Californian.  You stated that speeding is evil.  I said, no it isn't.  Most of the time it is completely safe to speed.  That is the beginning of the discussion.  You then took further.  I disagree.  Your extremist viewpoint on speeding is infantile.  ANY extremist viewpoint is infantile as it requires no thought to arrive at it.  Feel free to tell me what part of my story is not true.  I look forward to handing you your butt.
Click to expand...


 I hate California, never lived there and never will.
I lived in Reno, Dayton, and Winnemucca. So, yea, I know.
Never said speeding is "evil". Just stupid.
It's never "safe" to speed. Ask any LEO.
If it is "extremist" to say that speeding is illegal and unsafe, then I guess I am an extremist.
You seem to want to argue, I however do not. I am willing to have an adult conversation though.
You have used "race conditions" to "prove" that speeding is okay. Are you not familiar with the differences between a sanctioned "high speed run" on public roads, and "normal driving conditions"?
You say I am being "infantile", are you, then, saying it is "infantile" to argue for people to obey the law? If so, please explain. If not, please explain how I have misunderstood your arguement.

Oh, almost forgot, I never said anything you posted was untrue, only that I am familiar with the area, and know how much of what you say is true, and how much is not.


----------



## westwall

oldsoul said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I change my tires every 2500 miles or less depending on wear.  That's 2,000 bucks every year, just on tires.  On this road yes, all hazards are seen.  Before I ever do a high speed run I first drive the route to check road conditions.  No, metal never stresses to failure unless you do something wrong.  Engines and drive train are a different matter, but the tub of the car is as solid now, as it was when it was first made over 50 years ago.  Actually stronger because I stiffened it about 25 years ago.
> 
> So yes, you are an infant.  You assume I am a moron who isn't aware of the world around me.  That is untrue and I pay a great deal of money every year to keep my car in tip top shape.  And then I like to drive it.  HARD!
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You are going to continue the juvenile tactic of name calling, and have the nerve to call ME an infant. WOW. Just WOW. What more can I say.
> And yes, if you are driving a pure race car on public highways, you are a moron. But that's just my opinion. Your local LEO and Judge may see things differently....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Nevada dude.  We do things differently out here.  I regularly take LEO's on high speed runs when they ask.  No judges yet, but I took Sandoval when he was our AG on a run.   Here's a high speed run we do every year up to Virginia City.  Like I said, we do things in this State, that would give you conniptions in your home.
> 
> 
> Virginia City Hillclimb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, apparently you missed the part where I said I lived in Northern Nevada, so guess what? I know just how much of your story is true and how much is not.
> Second, apparently you also missed the point where this thread is about hiway driving practices, not sanctioned racing events. Do you understand that there is a difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may live in NN (doubtful) but you're a Californian.  You stated that speeding is evil.  I said, no it isn't.  Most of the time it is completely safe to speed.  That is the beginning of the discussion.  You then took further.  I disagree.  Your extremist viewpoint on speeding is infantile.  ANY extremist viewpoint is infantile as it requires no thought to arrive at it.  Feel free to tell me what part of my story is not true.  I look forward to handing you your butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate California, never lived there and never will.
> I lived in Reno, Dayton, and Winnemucca. So, yea, I know.
> Never said speeding is "evil". Just stupid.
> It's never "safe" to speed. Ask any LEO.
> If it is "extremist" to say that speeding is illegal and unsafe, then I guess I am an extremist.
> You seem to want to argue, I however do not. I am willing to have an adult conversation though.
> You have used "race conditions" to "prove" that speeding is okay. Are you not familiar with the differences between a sanctioned "high speed run" on public roads, and "normal driving conditions"?
> You say I am being "infantile", are you, then, saying it is "infantile" to argue for people to obey the law? If so, please explain. If not, please explain how I have misunderstood your arguement.
> 
> Oh, almost forgot, I never said anything you posted was untrue, only that I am familiar with the area, and know how much of what you say is true, and how much is not.
Click to expand...















Then feel free to tell me what I said is untrue.  You're dodging, not answering.  Yes, it is safe to speed.  Most of the time.  Ask any LEO as they are usually the ones doing it.  The difference being they get a pass while others don't.  90% of all speed limits are for revenue generation.  Period.  How do we know this?  When the national speed limit was 55 there were more accidents than now, and the speed limits have gone up to 65 and 70 on most Interstates, and 80 in places.  Montana Used to have no speed limits.  Accidents were no more prevalent than in those states with a speed limit.  Then, they bowed to the Federal leash and implemented speed limits.  Guess what.  The accident rate DOUBLED!


*"Montana: No Speed Limit Safety Paradox*
February 2000
By Chad Dornsife, 5/10/2001
National Motorists Association, Waunakee Wisconsin

This is an obvious call to action. Something must be done. We need more laws, more money for enforcement and more citations written – Speed Kills!

Not so fast says a follow up study just completed by National Motorists Association. The study shows the safest period on Montana’s Interstate highways was when there were no daytime speed limits or enforceable speed laws.

*The doubling of fatal accidents occurred after Montana implemented its new safety program; complete with federal funding, artificially low speed limits and full enforcement."*


Montana: No Speed Limit Safety Paradox - National Motorists Association


----------



## oldsoul

westwall said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You are going to continue the juvenile tactic of name calling, and have the nerve to call ME an infant. WOW. Just WOW. What more can I say.
> And yes, if you are driving a pure race car on public highways, you are a moron. But that's just my opinion. Your local LEO and Judge may see things differently....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Nevada dude.  We do things differently out here.  I regularly take LEO's on high speed runs when they ask.  No judges yet, but I took Sandoval when he was our AG on a run.   Here's a high speed run we do every year up to Virginia City.  Like I said, we do things in this State, that would give you conniptions in your home.
> 
> 
> Virginia City Hillclimb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, apparently you missed the part where I said I lived in Northern Nevada, so guess what? I know just how much of your story is true and how much is not.
> Second, apparently you also missed the point where this thread is about hiway driving practices, not sanctioned racing events. Do you understand that there is a difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may live in NN (doubtful) but you're a Californian.  You stated that speeding is evil.  I said, no it isn't.  Most of the time it is completely safe to speed.  That is the beginning of the discussion.  You then took further.  I disagree.  Your extremist viewpoint on speeding is infantile.  ANY extremist viewpoint is infantile as it requires no thought to arrive at it.  Feel free to tell me what part of my story is not true.  I look forward to handing you your butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate California, never lived there and never will.
> I lived in Reno, Dayton, and Winnemucca. So, yea, I know.
> Never said speeding is "evil". Just stupid.
> It's never "safe" to speed. Ask any LEO.
> If it is "extremist" to say that speeding is illegal and unsafe, then I guess I am an extremist.
> You seem to want to argue, I however do not. I am willing to have an adult conversation though.
> You have used "race conditions" to "prove" that speeding is okay. Are you not familiar with the differences between a sanctioned "high speed run" on public roads, and "normal driving conditions"?
> You say I am being "infantile", are you, then, saying it is "infantile" to argue for people to obey the law? If so, please explain. If not, please explain how I have misunderstood your arguement.
> 
> Oh, almost forgot, I never said anything you posted was untrue, only that I am familiar with the area, and know how much of what you say is true, and how much is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then feel free to tell me what I said is untrue.  You're dodging, not answering.  Yes, it is safe to speed.  Most of the time.  Ask any LEO as they are usually the ones doing it.  The difference being they get a pass while others don't.  90% of all speed limits are for revenue generation.  Period.  How do we know this?  When the national speed limit was 55 there were more accidents than now, and the speed limits have gone up to 65 and 70 on most Interstates, and 80 in places.  Montana Used to have no speed limits.  Accidents were no more prevalent than in those states with a speed limit.  Then, they bowed to the Federal leash and implemented speed limits.  Guess what.  The accident rate DOUBLED!
> 
> 
> *"Montana: No Speed Limit Safety Paradox*
> February 2000
> By Chad Dornsife, 5/10/2001
> National Motorists Association, Waunakee Wisconsin
> 
> This is an obvious call to action. Something must be done. We need more laws, more money for enforcement and more citations written – Speed Kills!
> 
> Not so fast says a follow up study just completed by National Motorists Association. The study shows the safest period on Montana’s Interstate highways was when there were no daytime speed limits or enforceable speed laws.
> 
> *The doubling of fatal accidents occurred after Montana implemented its new safety program; complete with federal funding, artificially low speed limits and full enforcement."*
> 
> 
> Montana: No Speed Limit Safety Paradox - National Motorists Association
Click to expand...

 You continue to make an arguement without merit, so I will provide you with some reading to enlighten yourself. Take it or leave it, I don't really care. If you would like to explain to me why this information is wrong, feel free, just provide links to support your arguement.
Stage 4: It’s Never OK to Speed : Driver’s Ed Guru
Thanks.


----------



## westwall

oldsoul said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Nevada dude.  We do things differently out here.  I regularly take LEO's on high speed runs when they ask.  No judges yet, but I took Sandoval when he was our AG on a run.   Here's a high speed run we do every year up to Virginia City.  Like I said, we do things in this State, that would give you conniptions in your home.
> 
> 
> Virginia City Hillclimb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, apparently you missed the part where I said I lived in Northern Nevada, so guess what? I know just how much of your story is true and how much is not.
> Second, apparently you also missed the point where this thread is about hiway driving practices, not sanctioned racing events. Do you understand that there is a difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may live in NN (doubtful) but you're a Californian.  You stated that speeding is evil.  I said, no it isn't.  Most of the time it is completely safe to speed.  That is the beginning of the discussion.  You then took further.  I disagree.  Your extremist viewpoint on speeding is infantile.  ANY extremist viewpoint is infantile as it requires no thought to arrive at it.  Feel free to tell me what part of my story is not true.  I look forward to handing you your butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate California, never lived there and never will.
> I lived in Reno, Dayton, and Winnemucca. So, yea, I know.
> Never said speeding is "evil". Just stupid.
> It's never "safe" to speed. Ask any LEO.
> If it is "extremist" to say that speeding is illegal and unsafe, then I guess I am an extremist.
> You seem to want to argue, I however do not. I am willing to have an adult conversation though.
> You have used "race conditions" to "prove" that speeding is okay. Are you not familiar with the differences between a sanctioned "high speed run" on public roads, and "normal driving conditions"?
> You say I am being "infantile", are you, then, saying it is "infantile" to argue for people to obey the law? If so, please explain. If not, please explain how I have misunderstood your arguement.
> 
> Oh, almost forgot, I never said anything you posted was untrue, only that I am familiar with the area, and know how much of what you say is true, and how much is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then feel free to tell me what I said is untrue.  You're dodging, not answering.  Yes, it is safe to speed.  Most of the time.  Ask any LEO as they are usually the ones doing it.  The difference being they get a pass while others don't.  90% of all speed limits are for revenue generation.  Period.  How do we know this?  When the national speed limit was 55 there were more accidents than now, and the speed limits have gone up to 65 and 70 on most Interstates, and 80 in places.  Montana Used to have no speed limits.  Accidents were no more prevalent than in those states with a speed limit.  Then, they bowed to the Federal leash and implemented speed limits.  Guess what.  The accident rate DOUBLED!
> 
> 
> *"Montana: No Speed Limit Safety Paradox*
> February 2000
> By Chad Dornsife, 5/10/2001
> National Motorists Association, Waunakee Wisconsin
> 
> This is an obvious call to action. Something must be done. We need more laws, more money for enforcement and more citations written – Speed Kills!
> 
> Not so fast says a follow up study just completed by National Motorists Association. The study shows the safest period on Montana’s Interstate highways was when there were no daytime speed limits or enforceable speed laws.
> 
> *The doubling of fatal accidents occurred after Montana implemented its new safety program; complete with federal funding, artificially low speed limits and full enforcement."*
> 
> 
> Montana: No Speed Limit Safety Paradox - National Motorists Association
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue to make an arguement without merit, so I will provide you with some reading to enlighten yourself. Take it or leave it, I don't really care. If you would like to explain to me why this information is wrong, feel free, just provide links to support your arguement.
> Stage 4: It’s Never OK to Speed : Driver’s Ed Guru
> Thanks.
Click to expand...








I will take actual accident results over the self indulgent philosophy of a "guru".


----------



## oldsoul

westwall said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, apparently you missed the part where I said I lived in Northern Nevada, so guess what? I know just how much of your story is true and how much is not.
> Second, apparently you also missed the point where this thread is about hiway driving practices, not sanctioned racing events. Do you understand that there is a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may live in NN (doubtful) but you're a Californian.  You stated that speeding is evil.  I said, no it isn't.  Most of the time it is completely safe to speed.  That is the beginning of the discussion.  You then took further.  I disagree.  Your extremist viewpoint on speeding is infantile.  ANY extremist viewpoint is infantile as it requires no thought to arrive at it.  Feel free to tell me what part of my story is not true.  I look forward to handing you your butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate California, never lived there and never will.
> I lived in Reno, Dayton, and Winnemucca. So, yea, I know.
> Never said speeding is "evil". Just stupid.
> It's never "safe" to speed. Ask any LEO.
> If it is "extremist" to say that speeding is illegal and unsafe, then I guess I am an extremist.
> You seem to want to argue, I however do not. I am willing to have an adult conversation though.
> You have used "race conditions" to "prove" that speeding is okay. Are you not familiar with the differences between a sanctioned "high speed run" on public roads, and "normal driving conditions"?
> You say I am being "infantile", are you, then, saying it is "infantile" to argue for people to obey the law? If so, please explain. If not, please explain how I have misunderstood your arguement.
> 
> Oh, almost forgot, I never said anything you posted was untrue, only that I am familiar with the area, and know how much of what you say is true, and how much is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then feel free to tell me what I said is untrue.  You're dodging, not answering.  Yes, it is safe to speed.  Most of the time.  Ask any LEO as they are usually the ones doing it.  The difference being they get a pass while others don't.  90% of all speed limits are for revenue generation.  Period.  How do we know this?  When the national speed limit was 55 there were more accidents than now, and the speed limits have gone up to 65 and 70 on most Interstates, and 80 in places.  Montana Used to have no speed limits.  Accidents were no more prevalent than in those states with a speed limit.  Then, they bowed to the Federal leash and implemented speed limits.  Guess what.  The accident rate DOUBLED!
> 
> 
> *"Montana: No Speed Limit Safety Paradox*
> February 2000
> By Chad Dornsife, 5/10/2001
> National Motorists Association, Waunakee Wisconsin
> 
> This is an obvious call to action. Something must be done. We need more laws, more money for enforcement and more citations written – Speed Kills!
> 
> Not so fast says a follow up study just completed by National Motorists Association. The study shows the safest period on Montana’s Interstate highways was when there were no daytime speed limits or enforceable speed laws.
> 
> *The doubling of fatal accidents occurred after Montana implemented its new safety program; complete with federal funding, artificially low speed limits and full enforcement."*
> 
> 
> Montana: No Speed Limit Safety Paradox - National Motorists Association
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue to make an arguement without merit, so I will provide you with some reading to enlighten yourself. Take it or leave it, I don't really care. If you would like to explain to me why this information is wrong, feel free, just provide links to support your arguement.
> Stage 4: It’s Never OK to Speed : Driver’s Ed Guru
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will take actual accident results over the self indulgent philosophy of a "guru".
Click to expand...

 I take it you did not bother to read the article, therefore, I assume you either cannot or will not accept the truth. I refuse to continue beating my head against the wall, as it has become obvious to me that you will never so much as consider the possibility that you may be incorrect. I leave you to your dilusions and bid you a good day.


----------



## westwall

oldsoul said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may live in NN (doubtful) but you're a Californian.  You stated that speeding is evil.  I said, no it isn't.  Most of the time it is completely safe to speed.  That is the beginning of the discussion.  You then took further.  I disagree.  Your extremist viewpoint on speeding is infantile.  ANY extremist viewpoint is infantile as it requires no thought to arrive at it.  Feel free to tell me what part of my story is not true.  I look forward to handing you your butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate California, never lived there and never will.
> I lived in Reno, Dayton, and Winnemucca. So, yea, I know.
> Never said speeding is "evil". Just stupid.
> It's never "safe" to speed. Ask any LEO.
> If it is "extremist" to say that speeding is illegal and unsafe, then I guess I am an extremist.
> You seem to want to argue, I however do not. I am willing to have an adult conversation though.
> You have used "race conditions" to "prove" that speeding is okay. Are you not familiar with the differences between a sanctioned "high speed run" on public roads, and "normal driving conditions"?
> You say I am being "infantile", are you, then, saying it is "infantile" to argue for people to obey the law? If so, please explain. If not, please explain how I have misunderstood your arguement.
> 
> Oh, almost forgot, I never said anything you posted was untrue, only that I am familiar with the area, and know how much of what you say is true, and how much is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then feel free to tell me what I said is untrue.  You're dodging, not answering.  Yes, it is safe to speed.  Most of the time.  Ask any LEO as they are usually the ones doing it.  The difference being they get a pass while others don't.  90% of all speed limits are for revenue generation.  Period.  How do we know this?  When the national speed limit was 55 there were more accidents than now, and the speed limits have gone up to 65 and 70 on most Interstates, and 80 in places.  Montana Used to have no speed limits.  Accidents were no more prevalent than in those states with a speed limit.  Then, they bowed to the Federal leash and implemented speed limits.  Guess what.  The accident rate DOUBLED!
> 
> 
> *"Montana: No Speed Limit Safety Paradox*
> February 2000
> By Chad Dornsife, 5/10/2001
> National Motorists Association, Waunakee Wisconsin
> 
> This is an obvious call to action. Something must be done. We need more laws, more money for enforcement and more citations written – Speed Kills!
> 
> Not so fast says a follow up study just completed by National Motorists Association. The study shows the safest period on Montana’s Interstate highways was when there were no daytime speed limits or enforceable speed laws.
> 
> *The doubling of fatal accidents occurred after Montana implemented its new safety program; complete with federal funding, artificially low speed limits and full enforcement."*
> 
> 
> Montana: No Speed Limit Safety Paradox - National Motorists Association
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue to make an arguement without merit, so I will provide you with some reading to enlighten yourself. Take it or leave it, I don't really care. If you would like to explain to me why this information is wrong, feel free, just provide links to support your arguement.
> Stage 4: It’s Never OK to Speed : Driver’s Ed Guru
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will take actual accident results over the self indulgent philosophy of a "guru".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you did not bother to read the article, therefore, I assume you either cannot or will not accept the truth. I refuse to continue beating my head against the wall, as it has become obvious to me that you will never so much as consider the possibility that you may be incorrect. I leave you to your dilusions and bid you a good day.
Click to expand...







And you didn't read my sources either.  So we're at an impasse.  The facts are that when Montana had no speed limit they had fewer accidents.  When they instituted speed limits and enforcement they had more than twice the number without.  That is called a fact.  And it is a powerful one.  You may enjoy your simplistic viewpoint of the world but realize it IS simplistic.  The world is far more complex than that and I choose to live in the real world.


----------



## pwjohn

oldsoul said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 18 wheelers it depends, some places they have a slower speed limit and a lot of weight behind them to accelerate around a slower car or truck.
> 
> Then you have the mountains some trucks I think are geared differently? (Don't quote me never drove one) to climb them with ease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a CMV driver, I can tell you that you are correct. The mountain thing is a bit more complex than that, but you have the basics right.
> A truck's ability to climb hills is dependant on several factors including:
> 
> Combined weight of truck, trailer, and load.
> Gearing.
> Torque of engine.
> Rolling resistance of tires is a small factor.
> And at high speeds, areodynamics can play a small part
> Also, remember that on many steep or long grades a truck has to downshift BEFORE starting up (or down) to maintain the highest speed possible (or safest speed).
Click to expand...


Torque gets you up the hill. Horsepower determines how fast.


----------



## oldsoul

pwjohn said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 18 wheelers it depends, some places they have a slower speed limit and a lot of weight behind them to accelerate around a slower car or truck.
> 
> Then you have the mountains some trucks I think are geared differently? (Don't quote me never drove one) to climb them with ease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a CMV driver, I can tell you that you are correct. The mountain thing is a bit more complex than that, but you have the basics right.
> A truck's ability to climb hills is dependant on several factors including:
> 
> Combined weight of truck, trailer, and load.
> Gearing.
> Torque of engine.
> Rolling resistance of tires is a small factor.
> And at high speeds, areodynamics can play a small part
> Also, remember that on many steep or long grades a truck has to downshift BEFORE starting up (or down) to maintain the highest speed possible (or safest speed).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Torque gets you up the hill. Horsepower determines how fast.
Click to expand...

 While i would tend to agree with this statement, with a heavy load, such as a Tractor-trailer, it's just not that simple.


----------



## pwjohn

oldsoul said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 18 wheelers it depends, some places they have a slower speed limit and a lot of weight behind them to accelerate around a slower car or truck.
> 
> Then you have the mountains some trucks I think are geared differently? (Don't quote me never drove one) to climb them with ease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a CMV driver, I can tell you that you are correct. The mountain thing is a bit more complex than that, but you have the basics right.
> A truck's ability to climb hills is dependant on several factors including:
> 
> Combined weight of truck, trailer, and load.
> Gearing.
> Torque of engine.
> Rolling resistance of tires is a small factor.
> And at high speeds, areodynamics can play a small part
> Also, remember that on many steep or long grades a truck has to downshift BEFORE starting up (or down) to maintain the highest speed possible (or safest speed).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Torque gets you up the hill. Horsepower determines how fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While i would tend to agree with this statement, with a heavy load, such as a Tractor-trailer, it's just not that simple.
Click to expand...


Oversimplified for sure. But in it's purest form.


----------



## Jarlaxle

oldsoul said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 18 wheelers it depends, some places they have a slower speed limit and a lot of weight behind them to accelerate around a slower car or truck.
> 
> Then you have the mountains some trucks I think are geared differently? (Don't quote me never drove one) to climb them with ease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a CMV driver, I can tell you that you are correct. The mountain thing is a bit more complex than that, but you have the basics right.
> A truck's ability to climb hills is dependant on several factors including:
> 
> Combined weight of truck, trailer, and load.
> Gearing.
> Torque of engine.
> Rolling resistance of tires is a small factor.
> And at high speeds, areodynamics can play a small part
> Also, remember that on many steep or long grades a truck has to downshift BEFORE starting up (or down) to maintain the highest speed possible (or safest speed).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Torque gets you up the hill. Horsepower determines how fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While i would tend to agree with this statement, with a heavy load, such as a Tractor-trailer, it's just not that simple.
Click to expand...


Yeah, actually, it is.  One horsepower equals one horsepower.  300HP is 300HP, whether it is from a 3406 Cat at 1300RPM, a C10 at 1800RPM, a Cummins ISB at 2800RPM, a Ford V10 at 4400RPM, a turbocharged 1800cc Honda at 8500RPM, or a turbine at 35,000RPM!


----------



## Iceweasel

There are a lot of idiots on the road and I think worse than ever with the cultural narcisism and electronic dodads available. I am usually in no hurry in my suv or truck and prefer the slow lane but with incoming traffic I move over if I can. The thing that gets me are those that slow dick their way into the freeway and expect that you will accomodate them due to their special status.

Most truckers are good, they do it for a living and are professional. A few are assholes though and act like they don't give a shit, probably because they don't.

I started motorcycle riding before car driving so learned to drive defensively and aware. I always check my surrounds and am always amazed at those looking straight ahead and not realizing traffic has slowed considerably. I speed up or slow down to stay away from people in a daze.


----------



## Crixus

Iceweasel said:


> There are a lot of idiots on the road and I think worse than ever with the cultural narcisism and electronic dodads available. I am usually in no hurry in my suv or truck and prefer the slow lane but with incoming traffic I move over if I can. The thing that gets me are those that slow dick their way into the freeway and expect that you will accomodate them due to their special status.
> 
> Most truckers are good, they do it for a living and are professional. A few are assholes though and act like they don't give a shit, probably because they don't.
> 
> I started motorcycle riding before car driving so learned to drive defensively and aware. I always check my surrounds and am always amazed at those looking straight ahead and not realizing traffic has slowed considerably. I speed up or slow down to stay away from people in a daze.




Or on their fucking cell phones. A guy from the electric company hit a guy on a bike last month. He got charges on him for distracted driving.


----------



## Iceweasel

Crixus said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of idiots on the road and I think worse than ever with the cultural narcisism and electronic dodads available. I am usually in no hurry in my suv or truck and prefer the slow lane but with incoming traffic I move over if I can. The thing that gets me are those that slow dick their way into the freeway and expect that you will accomodate them due to their special status.
> 
> Most truckers are good, they do it for a living and are professional. A few are assholes though and act like they don't give a shit, probably because they don't.
> 
> I started motorcycle riding before car driving so learned to drive defensively and aware. I always check my surrounds and am always amazed at those looking straight ahead and not realizing traffic has slowed considerably. I speed up or slow down to stay away from people in a daze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or on their fucking cell phones. A guy from the electric company hit a guy on a bike last month. He got charges on him for distracted driving.
Click to expand...

The phones are a huge problem these days. They can be watching porn, anything but the boring old road.


----------



## oldsoul

Jarlaxle said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done three 1,000+ mile driving legs over the past month.  It could be my imagination, but I'm seeing more and more drivers who apparently couldn't care less if they are holding up traffic, sometimes for MILES.  You will see a car or truck overtaking another vehicle, and basically going the same speed.  This is both private citizens and OTR truckers.
> 
> You also have people who totally ignore the concept of a "passing" lane.  They drive in the left lane permanently.
> 
> I'm  not sure this is much of a safety problem, but it's inconsider a te as hell.
> 
> If I see that I'm holding up traffic, I accelerate to get around the cars beside me, and get out of the passing lane.  Nothing but (un)common courtesy,.
> 
> Other viewpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 18 wheelers it depends, some places they have a slower speed limit and a lot of weight behind them to accelerate around a slower car or truck.
> 
> Then you have the mountains some trucks I think are geared differently? (Don't quote me never drove one) to climb them with ease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a CMV driver, I can tell you that you are correct. The mountain thing is a bit more complex than that, but you have the basics right.
> A truck's ability to climb hills is dependant on several factors including:
> 
> Combined weight of truck, trailer, and load.
> Gearing.
> Torque of engine.
> Rolling resistance of tires is a small factor.
> And at high speeds, areodynamics can play a small part
> Also, remember that on many steep or long grades a truck has to downshift BEFORE starting up (or down) to maintain the highest speed possible (or safest speed).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Torque gets you up the hill. Horsepower determines how fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While i would tend to agree with this statement, with a heavy load, such as a Tractor-trailer, it's just not that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually, it is.  One horsepower equals one horsepower.  300HP is 300HP, whether it is from a 3406 Cat at 1300RPM, a C10 at 1800RPM, a Cummins ISB at 2800RPM, a Ford V10 at 4400RPM, a turbocharged 1800cc Honda at 8500RPM, or a turbine at 35,000RPM!
Click to expand...

Agreed, one horsepower is one horsepower. Apparently though you missed the point I was making. What I was saying is that the relationship between horsepower and torque in a heavy truck is not as simple as it is in a passenger vehicle. I'll give you an example to explain:

Say you have a vehicle and load that weighs 30,000 lbs., total, now say that you have two drive-trains that are geared so that the horsepower curve, and the torque curve intersect at the same speed of 50 MPH. These two drivetrains are coupled to two different engines as follows:

Chevy 5.7L small block delivering 300 horsepower, and 350 lb/feet of torque.
Chevy 8.1L big block delivering 300 horsepower, and 520 lb/feet of torque.
Which engine/drivetrain would you expect to be able to climb a 15% grade at a higher speed?
I guarantee, the 8.1 big block will crush the small block. Why? the HP is the same... Because it's just as much about torque with a heavy load as it is about HP. Does this clear up my point?


----------



## Jarlaxle

yes...your ignorance of physics is crystal-clear.  If both are gesred correctly, they will climb the grade at EXACTLY the same speed.


----------



## oldsoul

Jarlaxle said:


> yes...your ignorance of physics is crystal-clear.  If both are gesred correctly, they will climb the grade at EXACTLY the same speed.


I already addressed the gearing part. You obviously suffer from a lack of reading comprehension skills. And no, even with the "right" gearing, the smaller engine will never climb the hill at the same rate. If you where correct, there would be no need for v-8s, or diesels because a boosted 4 or 6 cylinder could do the job with the "right" gearing. Unfortunately for you, that is not the case.


----------



## Pop23

DGS49 said:


> Have you ever heard the expression, "the passing lane"?
> 
> Are you aware that almost every state stipulates that, when driving on a multiple lane road, you must remain in the right hand lane unless you are passing or need to move left to get to your destination?  It's not just courtesy, it's the law.
> 
> On many, if not most highways, the normal flow of traffic exceeds the posted speed limit.  Thus, if you are traveling at the speed limit in the left ("passing") lane, you are obstructing traffic.



I commute an hour each day. 3 lanes are available each way, speed limit is 75. Amazing how many drive 65 to 70 in the left lane. 

My favorite teaching method to these folks is to pull in front of them and slow up. Eventually they get the point and move to the right.


----------



## Jarlaxle

oldsoul said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes...your ignorance of physics is crystal-clear.  If both are gesred correctly, they will climb the grade at EXACTLY the same speed.
> 
> 
> 
> I already addressed the gearing part. You obviously suffer from a lack of reading comprehension skills. And no, even with the "right" gearing, the smaller engine will never climb the hill at the same rate. If you where correct, there would be no need for v-8s, or diesels because a boosted 4 or 6 cylinder could do the job with the "right" gearing. Unfortunately for you, that is not the case.
Click to expand...


Actually, it is.  Repeat after me: *ONE HORSEPOWER EQUALS ONE HORSEPOWER!*  This is junior high-school stuff.


----------



## oldsoul

Jarlaxle said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes...your ignorance of physics is crystal-clear.  If both are gesred correctly, they will climb the grade at EXACTLY the same speed.
> 
> 
> 
> I already addressed the gearing part. You obviously suffer from a lack of reading comprehension skills. And no, even with the "right" gearing, the smaller engine will never climb the hill at the same rate. If you where correct, there would be no need for v-8s, or diesels because a boosted 4 or 6 cylinder could do the job with the "right" gearing. Unfortunately for you, that is not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it is.  Repeat after me: *ONE HORSEPOWER EQUALS ONE HORSEPOWER!*  This is junior high-school stuff.
Click to expand...

WOW, you really are hung up on the horsepower thing. I NEVER disagreed with your assertion. I simply said that with large loads, like that of a tractor-trailer combo, it is just not as simple as you portray it.


----------

